# Superare ... come si fa ...



## sienne (11 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti …


  Sono nuova nel forum e per me è arrivata l’ora di rompere il silenzio … 



  Qualche dato in generale: Convivo con il mio compagno da diciannove anni e assieme abbiamo una bimba di dodici anni. Il mio compagno ed io siamo coetanei, abbiamo quarant’anni. Ci siamo conosciuti da giovanissimi … avevamo appena sedici anni. 



  Quattro anni fa, mi sono ammalata a causa degli effetti collaterali di un trattamento. Quest’evento mi ha scaraventato fuori dalla mia vita … ci ha scombussolato profondamente. 



  Due anni fa – durante il periodo natalizio – mi sono recata per due settimane presso la mia famiglia in spagna.  Da circa sei mesi il rapporto con il mio compagno era insopportabile, stava sempre di mal umore, sempre a criticarmi ecc. in tutti i modi, al mio ritorno scopro per caso, che mi stava tradendo da sei mesi. Non vi dico come mi sono sentita … il mondo mi si è crollato a dosso per la seconda volta. La mia prima reazione è stata di buttarlo fuori di casa … ma alle sue suppliche e implorazioni di perdonarlo mi sono intenerita ed ho consentito di salvare il nostro rapporto – non l’avevo mai visto così disperato … 
  Oramai sono passati due anni … nel frattempo ci siamo sposati – lui voleva assolutamente, per darmi delle sicurezze … - ed io ho ripreso gli studi, sto per terminare. Questa seconda bastonata mi ha spezzato il cuore … ho perso la mia serenità, la mia gioia di vivere, le mie passioni … mi sento invisibile … mi sono ritirata in un guscio e non so più come uscirne … 



  Mi chiedo, come si fa a dimenticare … a perdonare? La strada che ho intrapreso si è rivelata molto difficile … 



  Cari saluti a tutti ... 



  sienne


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti …
> 
> 
> Sono nuova nel forum e per me è arrivata l’ora di rompere il silenzio …
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta 
Io credo che quello che ci permette di perdonare veramente l'altro e ci permette di andare avanti buttando il tradimento alle spalle sia l'amore che  proviamo per l'altro e l'amore che lui ci dimostra. Naturalmente un tradimento cambia molto un rapporto, che va ricostruito... ma le basi devono essere solide. Come disse Francisco in un altro thread "incollare i cocci con la colla dell'amore e non con quella del rancore".

Io credo che tu sia così insoddisfatta della tua vita, non felice, perché dentro di te non e' la strada che ritenevi giusta per te... hai solo scelto quella più facile, quella meno faticosa. E posso capire questo tipo di scelta con un figlio e dopo tanti anni insieme.


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*......*

Un tradimento non si perdona.....si va avanti per convenienza fin quando si riesce a sopportare...il resto son parole di circostanza!!!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io credo che tu sia così insoddisfatta della tua vita, non felice, perché dentro di te non e' la strada che ritenevi giusta per te... hai solo scelto quella più facile, quella meno faticosa. E posso capire questo tipo di scelta con un figlio e dopo tanti anni insieme.


Io dopo anni ho ancora questo dubbio... è realmente la scelta più facile per un tradito stare con un traditore? E per un traditore stare con il tradito e rinunciare all'amante? 

Ho qualche dubbio sai su quale sia la scelta più ardua.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dopo anni ho ancora questo dubbio... è realmente la scelta più facile per un tradito stare con un traditore? E per un traditore stare con il tradito e rinunciare all'amante?
> 
> Ho qualche dubbio sai su quale sia la scelta più ardua.


Ma non ti capisco Kid...
Ti sei guardato allo specchio?
Potresti avere ai tuoi piedi uno stuolo di donne...pensa a questo...
Oppure girela a tuo vantaggio no?
Ohi...siamo una coppia di traditori...ma pure sempre una bella coppia...
Fa sempre in modo che le altre invidino tua moglie...perchè ha te...
Il resto è fuffa...dai su...


----------



## tradito77 (11 Aprile 2011)

La tua storia ha molte analogie con la mia, a parte che noi non abbiamo figli.
Capisco benissimo come ti senti. 
Io ci sono ancora dentro dopo più di 2 anni, quindi non ti posso essere utile ma solo solidale.
Seguirò questa discussione e magari sarai più utile tu a me... 
Ti auguro ogni bene.
Ciao


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti capisco Kid...
> Ti sei guardato allo specchio?
> Potresti avere ai tuoi piedi uno stuolo di donne...pensa a questo...
> Oppure girela a tuo vantaggio no?
> ...


Conte, son cambiato sai.... non lo dico per farmi bello con te, ma perchè è la verità.

Il mio era un pensiero vago e disinteressato, senza molto di personale. Voglio dire: chi soffre di più e perchè? E chi può dirlo questo?

Se lo chiedi a un disilluso dell'amore come me, è chiaro che ti rispondo: ma che ti frega dell'amore?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dopo anni ho ancora questo dubbio... è realmente la scelta più facile per un tradito stare con un traditore? E per un traditore stare con il tradito e rinunciare all'amante?
> 
> Ho qualche dubbio sai su quale sia la scelta più ardua.


penso che 

per un tradito che ama il traditore non è la scelta più facile:
non è una scelta
è una strada quasi obbligata 
ma talmente pesante che dopo averla faticosamente intrapresa puoi scoprire che tutta quella fatica si è mangiata l'amore che avevi

per il traditore, penso, sarebbe più facile e per assurdo (e in un senso paradosso) più coerente lasciare il tradito
emotivamente, restare con il tradito equivale ad ammettere con sè stessi di essere stato un pirla sleale
e comunque non è tanto difficile allontanarsi, ma, quando l'allontanamento è noto, molto più difficile è tornare sui propri passi


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

Come ho già detto infinite volte, io sono convinto che il tradimento "fisico" in sé e per sé abbia ben scarso valore, al contrario di quello affettivo che è invece quello che devasta di più il tradito.
Forte sostenitore del famoso motto "'na lavada e 'na sciugada.......", penso che pure dietro al malessere che si ingenera al pensiero di essere stati traditi per una scopata si celi in realtà solamente un senso di abbandono.
Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare di essere stati messi da parte. Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare che non sia stato gradito ed accettato dal nostro parner ciò che pensavamo di avergli offerto.
Tutto il resto son cagate, sono fisime pseudomoralistiche e pseudoculturali, sono paure da paesani, il timore del giudizio altrui, oppure solamente puro e semplice egoismo.

Il tradito, questo è il mio augurio non perda tempo, approfitti dell'occasione per rifare i conti con sè stesso prima ancora che con il partner. Provi a scoprire quante bugie si è raccontato da solo, quanto egoismo vestito di "diritto", quanto desiderio di "legare" vestito di gesti generosi ha fatto parte della propria vita "prima" del tradimento. Dopo questo lavoro osservi il comportamento del traditore, ne valuti la sincerità, ma soprattutto valuti il proprio reale desiderio di non gettare il bimbo insieme all'acqua sporca in nome dell'orgoglio (che come dice il Vasco: ne ha rovinati più lui del petrolio).
Tutto il resto è vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Ascolta kid a 30 anni avevo appena chiuso l'ennesima storia in maniera abbastanza traumatica con quella squinternata che mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto....:rotfl:!!Non credevo più a nulla,pensavo che l'amore non riguardasse più la mia vita...questione di karma dicevo....!Così fra storielle e storiacce ho acquistato una gran serenità interiore....infondo ci si può godere la vita anche senza amore.....e per me è stato così,fino ai miei 33 anni....quando in una mattinata qualunque per motivi di lavoro ho incontrato la donna che mi ha cambiato la vita in 24 ore.....!Lasciamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....mi piace credere che la fortuna che ho avuto me la son meritata....!!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta kid a 30 anni avevo appena chiuso l'ennesima storia in maniera abbastanza traumatica con quella squinternata che mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto....:rotfl:!!Non credevo più a nulla,pensavo che l'amore non riguardasse più la mia vita...questione di karma dicevo....!Così fra storielle e storiacce ho acquistato una gran serenità interiore....infondo ci si può godere la vita anche senza amore.....e per me è stato così,fino ai miei 33 anni....*quando in una mattinata qualunque per motivi di lavoro ho incontrato la donna che mi ha cambiato la vita in 24 ore.....!Lasciamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....*mi piace credere che la fortuna che ho avuto me la son meritata....!!!!


 
Parole di speranza... Grazie


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta kid a 30 anni avevo appena chiuso l'ennesima storia in maniera abbastanza traumatica con quella squinternata che mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto....:rotfl:!!Non credevo più a nulla,pensavo che l'amore non riguardasse più la mia vita...questione di karma dicevo....!Così fra storielle e storiacce ho acquistato una gran serenità interiore....infondo ci si può godere la vita anche senza amore.....e per me è stato così,fino ai miei 33 anni....quando in una mattinata qualunque per motivi di lavoro ho incontrato la donna che mi ha cambiato la vita in 24 ore.....!Lasciamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....mi piace credere che la fortuna che ho avuto me la son meritata....!!!!


:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta kid a 30 anni avevo appena chiuso l'ennesima storia in maniera abbastanza traumatica con quella squinternata che mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto....:rotfl:!!Non credevo più a nulla,pensavo che l'amore non riguardasse più la mia vita...questione di karma dicevo....!Così fra storielle e storiacce ho acquistato una gran serenità interiore....infondo ci si può godere la vita anche senza amore.....e per me è stato così,fino ai miei 33 anni....quando in una mattinata qualunque per motivi di lavoro ho incontrato la donna che mi ha cambiato la vita in 24 ore.....!Lasciamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....mi piace credere che la fortuna che ho avuto me la son meritata....!!!!


 
Cazzo, che effetto leggerti tutto romanticone! :lipstick:









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque ti quoto :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Ragazzi*

Si son anche romantico.....!!:rotfl:Mi piace credere che quando ci si comporta correttamente e onestamente la vita prima o poi ti risarcisce.....purtroppo di questo non ho certezza....ma per adesso nella mia esistenza spesso è stato così....!Furbate,egoismi,stronzate.....portano solo negatività....e pirma o poi le sconti!Il post di Dorix secondo me rappresenta proprio questo....un continuo agire scorrettamente che non porta altro che ad una decadenza totale!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Conte, son cambiato sai.... non lo dico per farmi bello con te, ma perchè è la verità.
> 
> Il mio era un pensiero vago e disinteressato, senza molto di personale. Voglio dire: chi soffre di più e perchè? E chi può dirlo questo?
> 
> Se lo chiedi a un disilluso dell'amore come me, è chiaro che ti rispondo: ma che ti frega dell'amore?


Ma ti sembro che io sono non disilluso dell'amore?
Ne ho due coglioni dell'amore che non sai...
Il sesso e le mattane sono meglio no?
AL raduno ti sono sembrato un uomo disperato e infelice?
Ok...ok...un giorno potrei finire dilaniato dai rimorsi...ma intanto finchè c'è musica si balla...e difronte ai rimorsi potrei ancora dire...ehi cazzo...ma quanto mi sono divertito nella mia vita? Alla faccia di moralisti del cazzo, beghine varie...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già detto infinite volte, io sono convinto che il tradimento "fisico" in sé e per sé abbia ben scarso valore, al contrario di quello affettivo che è invece quello che devasta di più il tradito.
> Forte sostenitore del famoso motto "'na lavada e 'na sciugada.......", penso che pure dietro al malessere che si ingenera al pensiero di essere stati traditi per una scopata si celi in realtà solamente un senso di abbandono.
> Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare di essere stati messi da parte. Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare che non sia stato gradito ed accettato dal nostro parner ciò che pensavamo di avergli offerto.
> Tutto il resto son cagate, sono fisime pseudomoralistiche e pseudoculturali, sono paure da paesani, il timore del giudizio altrui, oppure solamente puro e semplice egoismo.
> ...


Ah ecco...proprio così...proprio aver provato questo in vita mia...modificò tutto il mio assetto affettivo...con i risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...
Ho ragionato così...
Ah è così? 
Va bene: mai più io tollererò questo...e mi sono dato alle mattane...
La scelta ha pagato.
Ohi, se facessi un bilancio e fosse negativo, non potrei dire questo...
E' andata così...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta kid a 30 anni avevo appena chiuso l'ennesima storia in maniera abbastanza traumatica con quella squinternata che mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto....:rotfl:!!Non credevo più a nulla,pensavo che l'amore non riguardasse più la mia vita...questione di karma dicevo....!Così fra storielle e storiacce ho acquistato una gran serenità interiore....infondo ci si può godere la vita anche senza amore.....e per me è stato così,fino ai miei 33 anni....quando in una mattinata qualunque per motivi di lavoro ho incontrato la donna che mi ha cambiato la vita in 24 ore.....!Lasciamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....mi piace credere che la fortuna che ho avuto me la son meritata....!!!!


Mah Oscuro...io penso che morirei pazzo a trovare una del genere...una che mi mette in riga definitivamente...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, che effetto leggerti tutto romanticone! :lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'Oscurantismo di Oscuro no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Conte*

Aspetta conte....qui non è questione di farsi mettere in riga....:rotfl:semplicemente trovare una persona che in tanti aspetti rappresenta il proprio ideale di patner!!Il mettersi in riga viene naturale.....:up:si è appagati e sereni...poi caro conte nella vita non si sa mai....oggi è così!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta conte....qui non è questione di farsi mettere in riga....:rotfl:semplicemente trovare una persona che in tanti aspetti rappresenta il proprio ideale di patner!!Il mettersi in riga viene naturale.....:up:si è appagati e sereni...poi caro conte nella vita non si sa mai....oggi è così!!!


Il mio problema è...che non ho un ideale di partner...per ogni donna che mi piace...io cerco di valorizzare e amplificare il bello che ha...quando ero nella serra per scegliere le piantine da portare al raduno...ero molto emozionato...volevo scegliere un fiore diverso per ogni tradinauta...poi mi sono detto...magari poi mi fraintendono e capiscono pan per polenta...ma per me era incredibile...stavo bene con tutte...e con ciascuna per motivi differenti...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio problema è...che non ho un ideale di partner...per ogni donna che mi piace...io cerco di valorizzare e amplificare il bello che ha...quando ero nella serra per scegliere le piantine da portare al raduno...ero molto emozionato...volevo scegliere un fiore diverso per ogni tradinauta...poi mi sono detto...magari poi mi fraintendono e capiscono pan per polenta...ma per me era incredibile...stavo bene con tutte...e con ciascuna per motivi differenti...


 
Tanto che, munifico, le piantine le hai regalate pure a noi ometti.

Che mi vai di "bisex"?


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Conte*

A me piacciono le belle donne....ma sopratutto quelle interessanti e aggressive.....:rotfloi però subentra qualcosa di più profondo...la semplicita,i valori,la gioia di vivere....cosa che a me mancava.....:rotfl::rotfl:insomma le donne non son tutte uguali....come fanno a piacerti tutte?:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, nessuno può sapere come si fa o quanto tempo s'impiega a superare un tradimento!
Ognuno ha i suoi tempi e modi.
Lui ti sta aiutando in questo (matrimonio a parte)?




Kid ha detto:


> Io dopo anni ho ancora questo dubbio... è realmente la scelta più facile per un tradito stare con un traditore? *E per un traditore stare con il tradito e rinunciare all'amante? *
> 
> Ho qualche dubbio sai su quale sia la scelta più ardua.


Questo è un concetto che non tollero, sa tanto di sacrificio da parte del traditore, cosa che assolutamente non fa, liberamente sceglie, esattamente come ha scelto di tradire...non rinuncia a nulla.
Rinunciare all'amante? E se vuole stare con lei/lui vada pure...nel caso in questione è stata una libera scelta del compagno di tornare, così come lei ha scelto di sbatterlo fuori casa e poi di riaccoglierlo.


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dopo anni ho ancora questo dubbio... è realmente la scelta più facile per un tradito stare con un traditore? E per un traditore stare con il tradito e rinunciare all'amante?
> 
> Ho qualche dubbio sai su quale sia la scelta più ardua.


Non credo sia una scelta facile neanche per chi decide di restare.... e' che ad alcune persone i grandi cambiamenti fanno paura.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

No, tutte no, per me.
Troppe stronze in giro, troppe gattemorte, troppe volpi.

Certo che, come dicevo già altrove, i raduni vedono una scelta particolarmente positiva di donne che pur estremamente diverse tra loro possono tutte essere apprezzate ognuna proprio per la sua peculiarità.
Nessuna "primadonna", tantomeno "pia". :up:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non credo sia una scelta facile neanche per chi decide di restare.... e' che ad alcune persone i grandi cambiamenti fanno paura.


 
ma non è un cambiamento più sostanziale ricostruire qualcosa su basi essenzialmente diverse?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, nessuno può sapere come si fa o quanto tempo s'impiega a superare un tradimento!
> Ognuno ha i suoi tempi e modi.
> Lui ti sta aiutando in questo (matrimonio a parte)?
> 
> ...


 
Cazzo, uno può arrivare al punto, per assurdo che paia, di rinfacciare, o quantomeno far pesare al tradito la rinuncia al "grande amore"!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tanto che, munifico, le piantine le hai regalate pure a noi ometti.
> 
> Che mi vai di "bisex"?


E' stata Nausicaa a dire...Conte facciamo una cosa uguale per tutti...che è più di classe...come sempre lei mi para il culetto no? Ma è la prima volta che oso tanto...al che le dissi...donna tu parli di classe a me? Cosa sono quei pantaloni sotto il vestito? Non sei nè femminile nè maschile...
E lei...Ok Conte...me li tolgo subito...lei si toglie i pantaloni e una beghina casca addosso una pianta...con gli occhi spalancati...e io alla beghina...Tranquilla...non si sta spogliando nuda...tranquilla...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è un cambiamento più sostanziale ricostruire qualcosa su basi essenzialmente diverse?


Sai, la vita è fatta di compromessi, ed il semplice rinnovarne alcuni vecchi potrebbe mettere in ombra il sottoscriverne di nuovi.

E' un dissertar del sesso degli angeli, perchè per ognuno la storia è diversa e diversi i valori in gioco.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacciono le belle donne....ma sopratutto quelle interessanti e aggressive.....:rotfloi però subentra qualcosa di più profondo...la semplicita,i valori,la gioia di vivere....cosa che a me mancava.....:rotfl::rotfl:insomma le donne non son tutte uguali....come fanno a piacerti tutte?:rotfl:


Mi sono espresso male:
L'80% dell'universo femminile mi detesta...mi vorrebbe morto e sepolto, mi schifa, si indigna...ecc..ecc...
Questo 80% da sempre è il peggior giudice del restante 20%...che fatalità mi piace da impazzire e da cui mi sento amato alla follia...
A me non piacciono le donne aggressive, ma quelle suadenti e gentili...quelle che capiscono come funziono...e sanno agire di conseguenza...si pappano il meglio di me! Lasciando il peggio alle altre...
Un buon affare no?


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti …
> 
> 
> Sono nuova nel forum e per me è arrivata l’ora di rompere il silenzio …
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta! Anch'io ho fatto di recente delle scoperte ben poco edificanti per cui, essendo "novizia" non ho l'esperienza per darti dei suggerimenti mirati. Posso però provare ad alleviare il tuo dolore con delle considerazioni. Penso che il tradimento non si dimentichi mai per il semplice fatto che ormai è avvenuto e fa parte del vostro vissuto, bisognerebbe avere la macchina del tempo. Riguardo al perdono, non lo so se ce la farai a perdonare, c'è chi ci riesce con relativa facilità, altri lo vorrebbero, ma non ne sono capaci, altri ancora troveranno il perdono dopo tanto cammino. Ma  ti chiedo: è così fondamentale il perdono? Senti cioè che senza di esso non potrai più essere serena all'interno della tua vita di coppia? Io credo che tutti noi desideriamo perdonare perchè così pensiamo di vivere meglio, ma credo anche che non sia così indispensabile. Posso continuare la mia strada con lui condividendo ancora gli interessi comuni, mettendo insieme le nostre forze per realizzare i nostri obiettivi, vivere insieme per la famiglia, i figli, per appoggiarci l'un l'altro nelle prove della vita, tutto questo sapendo chiaramente che c'è stato qualcosa di molto grave e di imperdonabile al momento. E' ovvio che gli equilibri su cui si fondava il rapporto sono saltati e ne vanno trovati altri nuovi, è ovvio anche che tu non sei più la stessa di prima, ma neanche lui. C'è tutto un lavoro dietro enorme, ma non impossibile. Prendilo come una sfida e impegnati al massimo per raggiungere l'obiettivo, che è quello che vogliamo tutti: la felicità. 
Ne hai parlato a lungo con lui? Vi siete confrontati, avete esaminato come era la vostra vita prima che succedesse il fattaccio? Ti sei presa le tue responsabilità, perchè credimi, anche noi ce le abbiamo, anche se minori.
Se questo lavoro non è stato fatto a sufficienza, riapri ora il dialogo con lui, e se lui si mostrerà infastidito, digli che per te è necessario, lo vede anche lui che tu sei spenta e non penso che a lui piaccia una donna così. Lui ti rivuole come prima e sta anche a lui aiutarti. Credo che l'obiettivo da raggiungere sia questo: riuscire a pensare a quello che è successo senza provare più dolore. Riuscire cioè a dire: "ok, c'è stato, ormai è incancellabile, ma non mi causa più nè dolore, nè disagio". Secondo me, ripeto, è questa la sfida, e so che non è impossibile da chi c'è passato.
Vedilo anche come un'occasione di rinascita, di arricchimento interiore. La vostra storia aveva bisogno di uno scossone, ora potete ripartire.
Se poi il perdono verrà, meglio, e se no, ne faremo a meno...
Spero di averti dato un piccolissimo aiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta! Anch'io ho fatto di recente delle scoperte ben poco edificanti per cui, essendo "novizia" non ho l'esperienza per darti dei suggerimenti mirati. Posso però provare ad alleviare il tuo dolore con delle considerazioni. Penso che il tradimento non si dimentichi mai per il semplice fatto che ormai è avvenuto e fa parte del vostro vissuto, bisognerebbe avere la macchina del tempo. Riguardo al perdono, non lo so se ce la farai a perdonare, c'è chi ci riesce con relativa facilità, altri lo vorrebbero, ma non ne sono capaci, altri ancora troveranno il perdono dopo tanto cammino. Ma  ti chiedo: è così fondamentale il perdono? Senti cioè che senza di esso non potrai più essere serena all'interno della tua vita di coppia? Io credo che tutti noi desideriamo perdonare perchè così pensiamo di vivere meglio, ma credo anche che non sia così indispensabile. Posso continuare la mia strada con lui condividendo ancora gli interessi comuni, mettendo insieme le nostre forze per realizzare i nostri obiettivi, vivere insieme per la famiglia, i figli, per appoggiarci l'un l'altro nelle prove della vita, tutto questo sapendo chiaramente che c'è stato qualcosa di molto grave e di imperdonabile al momento. E' ovvio che gli equilibri su cui si fondava il rapporto sono saltati e ne vanno trovati altri nuovi, è ovvio anche che tu non sei più la stessa di prima, ma neanche lui. C'è tutto un lavoro dietro enorme, ma non impossibile. Prendilo come una sfida e impegnati al massimo per raggiungere l'obiettivo, che è quello che vogliamo tutti: la felicità.
> Ne hai parlato a lungo con lui? Vi siete confrontati, avete esaminato come era la vostra vita prima che succedesse il fattaccio? Ti sei presa le tue responsabilità, perchè credimi, anche noi ce le abbiamo, anche se minori.
> Se questo lavoro non è stato fatto a sufficienza, riapri ora il dialogo con lui, e se lui si mostrerà infastidito, digli che per te è necessario, lo vede anche lui che tu sei spenta e non penso che a lui piaccia una donna così. Lui ti rivuole come prima e sta anche a lui aiutarti. Credo che l'obiettivo da raggiungere sia questo: riuscire a pensare a quello che è successo senza provare più dolore. Riuscire cioè a dire: "ok, c'è stato, ormai è incancellabile, ma non mi causa più nè dolore, nè disagio". Secondo me, ripeto, è questa la sfida, e so che non è impossibile da chi c'è passato.
> Vedilo anche come un'occasione di rinascita, di arricchimento interiore. La vostra storia aveva bisogno di uno scossone, ora potete ripartire.
> ...


Queste sono donne XD...:up::up::up:
AH cosa non sono queste nuovi voci nel coro...
Alla faccia di chi vedeva sto forum spacciato...:up::up::up:
Bellissimo post! Questo me lo stampo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Conte*

No no...dolce,aggressiva e semplice...o meglio che abbia la profondita per apprezzare la semplicità della vita!!!


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, uno può arrivare al punto, per assurdo che paia, di rinfacciare, o quantomeno far pesare al tradito la rinuncia al "grande amore"!!!!!!


Ma infatti....un traditore così va preso ancora di più a calci nel di dietro. 
No dico...sono cose che non si possono sentire!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, uno può arrivare al punto, per assurdo che paia, di rinfacciare, o quantomeno far pesare al tradito la rinuncia al "grande amore"!!!!!!




a questa ipotesi, come prima reazione, mi si scatena la viuuulenz
chi te l'ha fatto fare di rinunciare
se hai rinunciato non era 'sto grand'ammore
comunque se ora pensi che era un grad'ammore vattene a fan... e non se ne parli più

contando fino a 10 (facciamo 100), mi vien da pensare:
se è vero che era un grande amore, tu sei un pirla che non ha rispetto neanche per i suoi sentimenti, sentimenti che, tra l'altro non sono per me: che ci sto a fare con te ?
se non è vero che era un grande amore e tu mi vieni pure a rinfacciare 'sta bufala, tra noi c'è un rapporto veramente schifoso: che ci sto a fare con te?
in entrambi i casi vattene a fan... e non se ne parli più


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Sai, la vita è fatta di compromessi, ed il semplice rinnovarne alcuni vecchi potrebbe mettere in ombra il sottoscriverne di nuovi.*
> 
> E' un dissertar del sesso degli angeli, perchè per ognuno la storia è diversa e diversi i valori in gioco.


non so
può essere

credo però dipenda da come è fatto ciascuno
per me, rinnovare il sodalizio con chi mi ha tradito aveva un costo enorme che poteva fondarsi solo sui sentimenti per lui
senza questi, e in parte nonostante questi, sarebbe stato più facile "passare ad altro"


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma infatti....un traditore così va preso ancora di più a calci nel di dietro.
> No dico...sono cose che non si possono sentire!!!!


ah ecco :up:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a questa ipotesi, come prima reazione, mi si scatena la viuuulenz
> chi te l'ha fatto fare di rinunciare
> se hai rinunciato non era 'sto grand'ammore
> comunque se ora pensi che era un grad'ammore vattene a fan... e non se ne parli più
> ...


 Quoto...soprattutto la viuuulenz!! :rotfl:


Amoremio ha detto:


> ah ecco :up:


Perché il mio post sembrava dire il contrario?


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, nessuno può sapere come si fa o quanto tempo s'impiega a superare un tradimento!
> Ognuno ha i suoi tempi e modi.
> Lui ti sta aiutando in questo (matrimonio a parte)?
> 
> ...


Ma io invece credo che non sia semplice sai... cerchiamo di uscire un attimo dal concetto di giusto e sbagliato... Il traditore ha la possibilità di scegliere tra la famiglia e una nuova persona da avere al suo fianco: più eccitante, più da scoprire, più disponibile in tutto, pù... insomma ci siamo capiti.

Quale sarebbe la scelta più facile, rinunciare a tutto questo per una persona che ci ha amato per metà della propria vita ma con un rapporto ormai "logoro", oppure seguire il proprio istinto?

La scelta più comoda sicuramente sarebbe quella di fare in modo di avere entrambe le persone, ma non è così facile e richiede una gran faccia tosta.

Sto ragionando in maniera assolutamente egoistica lo so, ma era solo per far capire la "visione" che avevo in testa.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io invece credo che non sia semplice sai... cerchiamo di uscire un attimo dal concetto di giusto e sbagliato... Il traditore ha la possibilità di scegliere tra la famiglia e una nuova persona da avere al suo fianco: più eccitante, più da scoprire, più disponibile in tutto, pù... insomma ci siamo capiti.
> 
> Quale sarebbe la scelta più facile, rinunciare a tutto questo per una persona che ci ha amato per metà della propria vita ma con un rapporto ormai "logoro", oppure seguire il proprio istinto?
> 
> ...


Il solito discorso che non regge perche' ha le premesse  sballate in quanto non tengono conto di tutte le altre variabili...

il giusto o lo sbagliato sono indispensabili per valutare tutto l'ambaradan...

io t'ammazzo cosi' eredito...anche questo e' solo un discorso egoistico?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti …


  Grazie d’avermi risposto


  Non credo di aver intrapreso la strada più comoda … più facile. Sapevo di scegliere per me, quella più ardua … ma non immaginavo fino a questo punto … è proprio devastante … influisce su ogni ambito della vita … è come un’ombra che ti segue ovunque tu vada … non c’è scampo. 
  La paura di non farcela da sola, essendo pure malata, in quel momento non mi era passata neanche per la mente … mi sono lasciata semplicemente convincere … gli ho creduto … e mi sono sentita come la responsabile per il futuro della nostra famiglia … dipendeva da me … e non ho avuto il coraggio di togliere a mia figlia il padre … tutto qua … mi sono detta: salta oltre la tua ombra … provaci almeno … non puoi distruggere tutto … 
  Credo invece che si possa perdonare … solo che io mi sono persa in un bicchiere d’acqua … ci sono sempre dei ricordi di come lui si è comportato con me durante quei sei mesi … delle sue parole dette a lei – mi ha fatto leggere le loro email … mi frullano in testa, non mi lasciano in pace … 
  Credevo di aver trovato l’anima gemella … di aver trovato una persona con la quale si possa andare a rubare dei cavalli … credevo di vivere una storia speciale  … non c’era ostacolo per me, che non si poteva sor varcare assieme … e non sono una che crede nelle favole … ho sempre detto, che anche se un giorno ci dovessimo separare, rimarrà un legame profondo. Non c’è più niente … lo vedo con degli occhi differenti … non è l’uomo che io credevo che lui fosse … è capace di mentire spudoratamente … 
  I primi mesi lui mi è stato molto vicino … ma lui non sopportava il mio dolore, così un giorno ho deciso di non dire più nulla a riguardo e di vedermela da sola … lui è ritornato subito al rapporto di com’era prima che io mi ammalassi: è un chiacchierone e racconta tutto quello che fa e pensa. Mi fa partecipe della sua vita … 
  Una volta mi disse, che sono stata io in un certo senso ad abbandonarlo … quando ho preso la decisione di fare una cura e poi mi sono ammalata … mi disse che l’ho lasciato solo con tutto … con tutte le responsabilità. Questo mi dà da pensare … mentre io stavo lottando per sopravvivere lui “scappa” nelle braccia di un’altra e in pratica mi abbandona a me stessa … per fortuna ho una famiglia alle spalle. 
  … ho tanto da perdonare … non solo il tradimento … 

  sienne


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il solito discorso che non regge perche' ha le premesse  sballate in quanto non tengono conto di tutte le altre variabili...
> 
> il giusto o lo sbagliato sono indispensabili per valutare tutto l'ambaradan...
> 
> ...



Ma dai, chiunque può cascarci nell'errore secondo me... una volta che ci sei dentro che fai, ti suicidi? Chiaro bisognerebbe fermarsi e riflettere, ma non è sempre così facile.

NON voglio difendere i traditori, sono SEMPRE in torto... ma siccome è successo pure a me, che li avrei bruciati vivi, non metterei la mano sul fuoco per nessuno. Una volta dentro, bisogna cercare di capire le dinamiche che portano a compiere certe azioni, senza condannare a prescindere, la qual cosa serve a poco.


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*ehh*

Appunto....il giusto e lo sbagliato spesso...viaggiano in maniera opposta al ci conviene o non ci conviene.....la cosa giusta spesso non ci conviene....ma comunque andrebbe fatta perchè giusta anche se ci rimettiamo e sopratutto se ci son terze persone di mezzo...!!Ma....so bene che in un paese di merda come questo in una società di merda come questa....ce ne fottiamo tutti della cosa giusta e pensiamo tutti agli  stracazzi nostri....!!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti …
> 
> Credevo di aver trovato l’anima gemella … di aver trovato una persona con la quale si possa andare a rubare dei cavalli … credevo di vivere una storia speciale  … non c’era ostacolo per me, che non si poteva sor varcare assieme … e non sono una che crede nelle favole … ho sempre detto, che anche se un giorno ci dovessimo separare, rimarrà un legame profondo.
> 
> sienne


Questo è il problema, si sopravvaluta l'ipotetica unicità di quella persona e di quella storia. L'anima gemella non esiste e vivremo tutti meglio se lo capissimo.

Bisogna accettare le persone per quello che sono: imperfette.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io invece credo che non sia semplice sai... cerchiamo di uscire un attimo dal concetto di giusto e sbagliato... Il traditore ha la possibilità di scegliere tra la famiglia e una nuova persona da avere al suo fianco: più eccitante, più da scoprire, più disponibile in tutto, pù... insomma ci siamo capiti.


Posso farti notare una cosa??? Sei sicuro che sia più eccitante la persona o piuttosto che sia più eccitante in quanto nuova, un poco come quando si cambia l'auto? Sicuro che sia più disponibile in termini reali oppure che non sia solo più disponibile in quel momento...e che dopo sarà come se non peggio dell'altra?? Dal mio punto di vista ci sono dei passaggi che passano tutti e dico tutti i rapporti, l'euforia dell'inizio, e via via il consolidamento del rapporto stesso. Purtroppo un rapporto consolidato viene visto come logoro, ma non lo è, ha solo necessità di oscillazioni, di volontà da entrambe le parti. 
Dai miei amici ho visto che la nascita di un figlio è un cambiamento epocale che può far bene alla coppia se affiatati...può però rendere estraneo l'uomo se la donna è troppo mammocentrica (scusatemi questo orribile neologismo, ma è per spiegarmi). La cosa peggiore che vidi fu una madre che ignorava del tutto il suo compagno, mentre lui si sforzava per essere di aiuto sia a lei sia esserci per il figlio...ma lei non lo vedeva, vedeva solo se stessa come centro del rapporto con la prole, l'altro era solo donatore di sperma.
Il risultato dopo 3 anni che lui erano conviventi) dopo aver mandato giù tanti bocconi amari, ma davvero tanti ed essere finito estromesso anche dal letto per il figlio, dopo essere diventato unicamente un oggetto non ha retto e le ha dato 3 mesi di tempo per uscire dalla sua casa e trovarsene una sua (lui aveva un magazzino affianco alla casa per il lavoro). Lui da persona onesta che è si è accordato per i soldi da dare al figlio e non mancava momento che non ne desse di più anche per la sua ex compagna, lui non voleva vederla nella merda, era la madre di suo figlio, ma per poter sopravvivere non voleva più averla tra le palle.
Adesso è felice, adora suo figlio e la sua nuova compagna accetta il suo modo di fare con la ex.
Ricordiamo, un rapporto va curato sempre e comunque!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai, chiunque può cascarci nell'errore secondo me... una volta che ci sei dentro che fai, ti suicidi? Chiaro bisognerebbe fermarsi e riflettere, ma non è sempre così facile.
> 
> NON voglio difendere i traditori, sono SEMPRE in torto... ma siccome è successo pure a me, che li avrei bruciati vivi, non metterei la mano sul fuoco per nessuno. Una volta dentro, bisogna cercare di capire le dinamiche che portano a compiere certe azioni, senza condannare a prescindere, la qual cosa serve a poco.


STraquoto:up::up:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> STraquoto:up::up:


Ciao Miss QuotoKid 2010!


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io invece credo che non sia semplice sai... cerchiamo di uscire un attimo dal concetto di giusto e sbagliato... Il traditore ha la possibilità di scegliere tra la famiglia e una nuova persona da avere al suo fianco: più eccitante, più da scoprire, più disponibile in tutto, pù... insomma ci siamo capiti.
> 
> Quale sarebbe la scelta più facile, rinunciare a tutto questo per una persona che ci ha amato per metà della propria vita ma con un rapporto ormai "logoro", oppure seguire il proprio istinto?
> 
> ...


Non ne faccio un concetto di giusto o sbagliato, ma nemmeno di rinuncia.
Il mio è proprio un discorso egoistico, si sceglie con chi stare meglio...non si rinuncia a nulla. 
Se si sceglie di tornare col coniuge, lo fai con cognizione di causa: non rinunci all'altro/a, almeno non "rinuncia" come scelta dolorosa che compie il traditore per atto pietoso nei confronti del tradito/famiglia..eh, ma che è l'ultimo degli eroi? :singleeye: .


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ............
> Perché il mio post sembrava dire il contrario?


non lo avevo ancora letto


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> I primi mesi lui mi è stato molto vicino … ma lui non sopportava il mio dolore, così un giorno ho deciso di non dire più nulla a riguardo e di vedermela da sola … lui è ritornato subito al rapporto di com’era prima che io mi ammalassi: è un chiacchierone e racconta tutto quello che fa e pensa. Mi fa partecipe della sua vita …
> *Una volta mi disse, che sono stata io in un certo senso ad abbandonarlo … quando ho preso la decisione di fare una cura e poi mi sono ammalata … mi disse che l’ho lasciato solo con tutto … con tutte le responsabilità. Questo mi dà da pensare … mentre io stavo lottando per sopravvivere lui “scappa” nelle braccia di un’altra e in pratica mi abbandona a me stessa … per fortuna ho una famiglia alle spalle. *
> … ho tanto da perdonare … non solo il tradimento …
> 
> sienne


Sicura che tornare al rapporto di prima (cioè quello che lo ha portato al tradimento) sia stata la scelta più adeguata? 

Il grassetto non si può leggere, ti consiglio, anche se doloroso per lui, di andare a fondo alla questione.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ne faccio un concetto di giusto o sbagliato, ma nemmeno di rinuncia.
> Il mio è proprio un discorso egoistico, si sceglie con chi stare meglio...non si rinuncia a nulla.
> Se si sceglie di tornare col coniuge, lo fai con cognizione di causa: non rinunci all'altro/a, almeno non "rinuncia" come scelta dolorosa che compie il traditore per atto pietoso nei confronti del tradito/famiglia..eh, ma che è l'ultimo degli eroi? :singleeye: .



Ritornare sui propri passi può essere considerato un gesto molto altruistico... meglio che eroico!


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ritornare sui propri passi può essere considerato un gesto molto altruistico... meglio che eroico!


Dipende dal perché lo fa..
Se questo avviene *per vera convinzione interiore* di chi ritorna, allora non è una rinuncia, è una scelta voluta e sentita.

Se lo fa per altri motivi, e rinuncia con dolore...allora quoto il post di amoremio...


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende dal perché lo fa..
> Se questo avviene *per vera convinzione interiore* di chi ritorna, allora non è una rinuncia, è una scelta voluta e sentita.
> 
> Se lo fa per altri motivi, e rinuncia con dolore...allora quoto il post di amoremio...



E' come fai a capire se è tornato per te o per altri motivi?

E' tornato... e basta, questo conta! Come essere umano sarà sempre combattuto dentro di se, mi pare logico.

Siamo troppo severi con noi stessi... oddio la cura del Conte sta facendo effetto! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai, chiunque può cascarci nell'errore secondo me... una volta che ci sei dentro che fai, ti suicidi? Chiaro bisognerebbe fermarsi e riflettere, ma non è sempre così facile.
> 
> NON voglio difendere i traditori, sono SEMPRE in torto... ma siccome è successo pure a me, che li avrei bruciati vivi, non metterei la mano sul fuoco per nessuno. Una volta dentro, bisogna cercare di capire le dinamiche che portano a compiere certe azioni, senza condannare a prescindere, la qual cosa serve a poco.


Ma in discussione non e' l'essere infallibili o no, ma che certi comportamenti scorretti vengano sdoganati.

Per quello ti dicevo che il risultato era sbagliato, proprio perche' gia' in nuce era cappellante...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma in discussione non e' l'essere infallibili o no, ma che certi comportamenti scorretti vengano sdoganati.
> 
> Per quello ti dicevo che il risultato era sbagliato, proprio perche' gia' in nuce era cappellante...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Sdoganare il tradimento sarebbe la fine di tutto, son d'accordo.

Deve rimanere una cosa così... come una parola bisbigliata.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti …
> 
> 
> Sono nuova nel forum e per me è arrivata l’ora di rompere il silenzio …
> ...


Benvenuta!!
Che dirti, ovviamente digerire un tradimento non è cosa facile, saprattutto se hai riposto in lui tutte le tue speranze, aspirazioni, conferme, ecc.
Lui ti ha dato una prova molto forte, quella di sposarti! in tal modo ha voluto (credo) darti una conferma del suo amore.
Per cui credo che tu debba rasserenarti e rasserenare il tuo rapporto.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ritornare sui propri passi può essere considerato un gesto molto altruistico... meglio che eroico!


ma chi chiede al traditore di tornare sui propri passi per altruismo?

anzi guarda
capisco che 'sta cosa mi è proprio estranea e straniante
ma voglio provare a ragionarci
dubito che un essere senziente possa chiedere esplicitamente una cosa del genere
ma che possa dar adito a questo pensiero nel traditore
volontariamente tipo ricatto morale senza neanche il coraggio di metterci la faccia
involontariamente, con comportamenti incontrollati che possono essere intesi, ma anche fraintesi, in questo senso dal traditore
potrei elaborare varie ipotesi
ma la sintesi per me è in ogni caso il vattene a fanc... di cui sopra
in alcuni casi in termini di reciprocità
e comunque pure il traditore che resta non convinto della sua scelta ma per sentirsi meno infame ...  miiiii 
peraltro nei confronti di chi esercita un simile ricatto morale ...  miiiiimiiiii
ammazza che anime gemelle miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi chiede al traditore di tornare sui propri passi per altruismo?
> 
> anzi guarda
> capisco che 'sta cosa mi è proprio estranea e straniante
> ...


A ridaje con ste anime gemelle... una delle poche cose per la quale ringrazio il tradimento... mi ha aperto gli occhi su questa balla colossale.


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è un cambiamento più sostanziale ricostruire qualcosa su basi essenzialmente diverse?


Certo, ma credo che ci debba essere tanto amore e impegno per farcela.


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti, 



L’anima gemella per me significa che guardiamo verso la stessa stella. Ciò non significa che la nostra storia di coppia dovesse funzionare per forza – per me sono due cose diverse. E lui è pieno di difetti, ma fanno parte di lui … è l’insieme che poi conta. 





Eliade ha detto:


> Sicura che tornare al rapporto di prima (cioè quello che lo ha portato al tradimento) sia stata la scelta più adeguata?
> 
> Il grassetto non si può leggere, ti consiglio, anche se doloroso per lui, di andare a fondo alla questione.



  Scusami tanto, se mi esprimo male … l’ho riletto quello che hai messo in grassetto … più in là vedo di spiegare cosa intendevo … 



  Ci ho provato, ma lui rimane in “superfice”, dicendo che nemmeno lui riesce a spiegarsi cosa l’abbia preso … si è sentito come in trance … e quella sera, quando ho scoperto che mi stava tradendo, dice, che si è come svegliato, che ha compreso quello che stava facendo … secondo lui, il nostro rapporto andava bene, che il problema non sono io o il nostro rapporto, bensì lui. Non mi aiuta un bel niente questa spiegazione o visione della nostra storia. Hai ragione, devo riprendere il discorso … 



sienne


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ci ho provato, ma lui rimane in “superfice”, dicendo che nemmeno lui riesce a spiegarsi cosa l’abbia preso … si è sentito come in trance … e quella sera, quando ho scoperto che mi stava tradendo, dice, che si è come svegliato, che ha compreso quello che stava facendo … secondo lui, il nostro rapporto andava bene, che il problema non sono io o il nostro rapporto, bensì lui. Non mi aiuta un bel niente questa spiegazione o visione della nostra storia. Hai ragione, devo riprendere il discorso …
> 
> 
> 
> sienne


Ma è per questo che dico che bisognerebbe cercare di "capire" senza crocofiggere.... trovare l'amante può essere più devastante del primo innamoramento a livello "ormonale". Ergo: non ci capisce più nulla! Il nostro partner non è più lui, chi ci tradisce non è la persona che ci amava.

Ripeto l'errore non sta tanto nel cascare nella trappola del flirt, quello è umano e più facile di quanto possa apparirci. L'errore sta nel non capire poi cosa sia più importante.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah

ma che scusa della minchia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

tu eri malata e lui straziato dal dolore va a trombare.....in trance...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Questo è il problema, si sopravvaluta l'ipotetica unicità di quella persona e di quella storia. L'anima gemella non esiste e vivremo tutti meglio se lo capissimo.
> 
> Bisogna accettare le persone per quello che sono: imperfette.*


*
*

...è l'errore che facciamo un po' tutti, specie se tanto innamorati, e ce ne accorgiamo solo a batosta avvenuta. 
Quanta verità nelle tue parole Kid !!!  
:up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *E' come fai a capire se è tornato per te o per altri motivi*?
> 
> E' tornato... e basta, questo conta! Come essere umano sarà sempre combattuto dentro di se, mi pare logico.
> 
> Siamo troppo severi con noi stessi... oddio la cura del Conte sta facendo effetto! :mexican:


Nessuno lo può sapere con certezza
Ma tornare e basta per me non conta
Non mi basta che torni e stop...e poi riprenda il rapporto esattamente come era prima del tradimento (perché evidentemente non andava bene).

Se non mi fa pesare la sua scelta, se ascolta e tace davanti alle mie battutine, se porta pazienza durante i miei momenti no, se rinuncia ad un po' di privacy, se ecc..ecc..forse potrei anche pensare pensare che sia tornato perché quello è stato davvero uno scivolone...


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> ...è l'errore che facciamo un po' tutti, specie se tanto innamorati, e ce ne accorgiamo solo a batosta avvenuta.
> Quanta verità nelle tue parole Kid !!!
> :up::up::up:



Non sai però quanto c'ho messo a capirlo! :unhappy: :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nessuno lo può sapere con certezza
> Ma tornare e basta per me non conta
> Non mi basta che torni e stop...e poi riprenda il rapporto esattamente come era prima del tradimento (perché evidentemente non andava bene).
> 
> Se non mi fa pesare la sua scelta, se ascolta e tace davanti alle mie battutine, se porta pazienza durante i miei momenti no, se rinuncia ad un po' di privacy, se ecc..ecc..forse potrei anche pensare pensare che sia tornato perché quello è stato davvero uno scivolone...



Vabbè allora se si ritiene il proprio partner deficiente è un conto. Uno che non ha le palle di andarsene perchè gli fa comodo... mah!

Io credo che se uno torna, lo fa perchè in fondo sa che quella è la vita che gli garba di più.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè allora se si ritiene il proprio partner deficiente è un conto. Uno che non ha le palle di andarsene perchè gli fa comodo... mah!
> 
> Io credo che se uno torna, lo fa perchè in fondo sa che quella è la vita che gli garba di più.


Va' che oggi separarsi e' un lusso...

quindi dico io, se manco la pila per separarsi si ha, vale la pena menare il torrone per poi ingoiare merda in una situazione assurda?

brrrrrr....nun me ce fate pensa'...


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè allora se si ritiene il proprio partner deficiente è un conto. Uno che non ha le palle di andarsene perchè gli fa comodo... mah!
> 
> Io credo che se uno torna, lo fa perchè in fondo sa che quella è la vita che gli garba di più.


Un deficiente no...ma uno stronzo si...

Sarà anche vero che torna perché quella è la vita che gli garba di più ma, essendo la stessa vita che ha mandato a putt**e prima, lo deve dimostrare che gli garba di più, altrimenti uno può andare e venire come gli pare...tanto l'importante è che poi torna. :condom:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che oggi separarsi e' un lusso...
> 
> quindi dico io, se manco la pila per separarsi si ha, vale la pena menare il torrone per poi ingoiare merda in una situazione assurda?
> 
> brrrrrr....nun me ce fate pensa'...


Effettivamente se sei uomo questa cosa è molto vera...


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un deficiente no...ma uno stronzo si...
> 
> Sarà anche vero che torna perché quella è la vita che gli garba di più ma, essendo la stessa vita che ha mandato a putt**e prima, lo deve dimostrare che gli garba di più, altrimenti uno può andare e venire come gli pare...tanto l'importante è che poi torna. :condom:


Ma guarda che se un osi innamora DAVVERO di un'altra persona, non ci pensa due volte a fare le valigie e a partire. L'amore vero, se davvero esiste, non conosce ostacoli. E soprattutto rende impossibile lo stare con un'altra persona.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Scusami tanto, se mi esprimo male … l’ho riletto quello che hai messo in grassetto … più in là vedo di spiegare cosa intendevo …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nono sienne...non intendevo che scrivi male! 
Intendevo che non si può leggere certe motivazioni che ti ha dato!! Non si può leggere che mentre tu stavi male e lottavi contro una malattina lui si sentisse abbandonato nelle faccende domestiche!! :unhappy:
Sono sempre più convinta che tu debba riprendere il discorso.
Non si può compere delle azioni di tale portata e non sapere il perché le si faccia: soprattutto se queste azioni coinvolgono una terza persona (tu).
A maggior problema se dice che il problema è lui (...), se non risolve il problema ora vuol dire che rimarrà fino a quando non ne arriverà un'altra di problema.
Non va...almeno io la penso così...


----------



## oceansize (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se un osi innamora DAVVERO di un'altra persona, non ci pensa due volte a fare le valigie e a partire. L'amore vero, se davvero esiste, non conosce ostacoli. E soprattutto rende impossibile lo stare con un'altra persona.


ma quindi tutti "innamorati" che poi si sono scoperti solo "rapiti da qualcosa più forte di loro e che non hanno più capito niente" e quindi sono tornati all'ovile? questo va bene?
se poi si torna SI TORNA, non si frigna, sennò chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se un osi innamora DAVVERO di un'altra persona, non ci pensa due volte a fare le valigie e a partire. L'amore vero, se davvero esiste, non conosce ostacoli. E soprattutto rende impossibile lo stare con un'altra persona.


Appunto, se uno riesce a stare con amante e coniuge è uno "stronzo" (*specifico che è in via del tutto generale.....*)e se permetti, dopo il tanto "sofferto" ritorno, pretendo delle dimostrazioni della sua buona fede.
Se fosse amore vero, anche quello che c'era con me, non ci sarebbe stato "l'ostacolo" amante....


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto, se uno riesce a stare con amante e coniuge è uno "stronzo" (*specifico che è in via del tutto generale.....*)e se permetti, dopo il tanto "sofferto" ritorno, pretendo delle dimostrazioni della sua buona fede.
> Se fosse amore vero, anche quello che c'era con me, non ci sarebbe stato "l'ostacolo" amante....


Mah... la pensavo pure io così una volta, poi una volta perso l'incanto dell'amore da favola, vedi le cose in maniera più lucida e oggettiva.

Ma lo vogliamo capire che dopo anni che si sta insieme la passione si affievolisce e che solo un'altra persona può farcela riprovare? E' così difficile capirlo? E' così grande la colpa di voler riassaporare una grande passione?

Ripeto, può succedere a chiunque, ma non significa per forza che all'altro non vada più bene la propria vita accanto al partner. Chiamiamola una "sbandata momentanea e naturale" nella vita di molti individui.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma quindi tutti "innamorati" che poi si sono scoperti solo "rapiti da qualcosa più forte di loro e che non hanno più capito niente" e quindi sono tornati all'ovile? questo va bene?
> se poi si torna SI TORNA, non si frigna, sennò chi s'è visto s'è visto.



Non và bene, ma vanno così le cose... per più del 50% delle coppie ormai.


----------



## oceansize (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... la pensavo pure io così una volta, poi una volta perso l'incanto dell'amore da favola, vedi le cose in maniera più lucida e oggettiva.
> 
> Ma lo vogliamo capire che dopo anni che si sta insieme la passione si affievolisce e che solo un'altra persona può farcela riprovare? E' così difficile capirlo? E' così grande la colpa di voler riassaporare una grande passione?
> 
> Ripeto, può succedere a chiunque, ma non significa per forza che all'altro non vada più bene la propria vita accanto al partner. Chiamiamola una "sbandata momentanea e naturale" nella vita di molti individui.


kid che ti succede? una volta le stesse tue parole ti avrebbero fatto rabbrividire...
come vanno le cose a casa?


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... la pensavo pure io così una volta, poi una volta perso l'incanto dell'amore da favola, vedi le cose in maniera più lucida e oggettiva.
> 
> Ma lo vogliamo capire che dopo anni che si sta insieme la passione si affievolisce e che solo un'altra persona può farcela riprovare? E' così difficile capirlo? E' così grande la colpa di voler riassaporare una grande passione?
> 
> Ripeto, può succedere a chiunque, ma non significa per forza che all'altro non vada più bene la propria vita accanto al partner. Chiamiamola una "sbandata momentanea e naturale" nella vita di molti individui.


Guarda che io non parlo di passione...ma proprio di cose materiali eh..
"Te ne vai di casa, vedi che quello che hai non ti va bene e torni all'ovile", aspetta un momento, vuoi tornare? Ok (diciamo...) ma non sono mica la cretina che sta qui per il tuo piacere, me lo dimostri che vuoi tornare con me, altrimenti puoi anche stare con la persona che ti ha fatto ritrovare la passione.:singleeye:

Si è grande la colpa di _voler riassaporare una grande passione_, soprattutto quando hai accanto una persona che potrebbe vivere le stesse cose, ma che magari si sta trattenendo per rispetto a te!

Anche io ribadisco, può succedere, non lo metto in dubbio, ma:
1. è ovvio che c'era qualcosa che non andava, vuoi momentaneamente vuoi da lungo periodo.
1. anche se hai una sbandata, io dopo devo avere delle dimostrazioni che questa era solo una sbandata, e devo averle secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose. Almeno a me, le parole non mi bastano....


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che io non parlo di passione...ma proprio di cose materiali eh..
> "Te ne vai di casa, vedi che quello che hai non ti va bene e torni all'ovile", aspetta un momento, vuoi tornare? Ok (diciamo...) ma non sono mica la cretina che sta qui per il tuo piacere, me lo dimostri che vuoi tornare con me, altrimenti puoi anche stare con la persona che ti ha fatto ritrovare la passione.:singleeye:
> 
> Si è grande la colpa di _voler riassaporare una grande passione_, soprattutto quando hai accanto una persona che potrebbe vivere le stesse cose, ma che magari si sta trattenendo per rispetto a te!
> ...


L'occasione rende l'uomo ladro. A qualcuno forse manca l'occasione, questo è il problema. Chiunque è un potenziale traditore.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> kid che ti succede? una volta le stesse tue parole ti avrebbero fatto rabbrividire...
> come vanno le cose a casa?


Ma no le cose vanno bene non ti preoccupare.

Ho solo imparato ad essere più realista e meno sognatore e ora mi sento più sereno.


----------



## oceansize (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no le cose vanno bene non ti preoccupare.
> 
> Ho solo imparato ad essere più realista e meno sognatore e ora mi sento più sereno.


ok questo è buono, basta però che la prossima collega che ti attizza non ti fa perdere la testa di nuovo, perché sennò ti veniamo a picchiare in tanti


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Chiunque è un potenziale traditore?Mhaa non direi chiunque non innamorato!Poi caro kid capisco che dopo anni...la passione un po si affievolisce....però cazzo c'è il rispetto...ecco quello non deve diminuire...e pensare che tradisci la fiducia di un'altra persona dovrebbe indurti a qualche riflessione...!Se poi ragioniamo in termini egoistici tanto vale star da soli e farsi abbondantemente i cazzi propri!!Non sarà che alla fine vogliamo tutto senza voler rinunciare a qualcosa???


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok questo è buono, basta però che la prossima collega che ti attizza non ti fa perdere la testa di nuovo, perché sennò ti veniamo a picchiare in tanti


Giuro che se dovesse succedere non verrò a raccontarvelo! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se poi ragioniamo in termini egoistici tanto vale star da soli e farsi abbondantemente i cazzi propri!!Non sarà che alla fine vogliamo tutto senza voler rinunciare a qualcosa???



Non ho dubbi su questo.


----------



## oceansize (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Giuro che se dovesse succedere non verrò a raccontarvelo! :mexican:


:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'occasione rende l'uomo ladro. A qualcuno forse manca l'occasione, questo è il problema. Chiunque è un potenziale traditore.


N'altra stronzata auto assolutoria...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> N'altra stronzata auto assolutoria...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma lo vogliamo capire che dopo anni che si sta insieme la passione si affievolisce e che solo un'altra persona può farcela riprovare? E' così difficile capirlo? E' così grande la colpa di voler riassaporare una grande passione?


Si, è una colpa se per riassaporare questa stronzata si passa su una persona! Scusami, ma una cosa la so, "non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso!", io so che sofffro per un tradimento, probabilmente anche gli altri soffrono e questo ragionamento semplice cassa il voler riassaporare una grande passione sulle spalle di un innocente come una colpa! 
Vuoi riassaporare??? Esci fuori dalla coppia, diventi più povero e fai tutto daccapo!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se poi ragioniamo in termini egoistici tanto vale star da soli e farsi abbondantemente i cazzi propri!!


Chiamato ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi riassaporare??? Esci fuori dalla coppia, diventi più povero e fai tutto daccapo!



In un mondo perfetto Daniele, in un mondo perfetto.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'occasione rende l'uomo ladro. A qualcuno forse manca l'occasione, questo è il problema. Chiunque è un potenziale traditore.


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Il mondo è imperfetto perchè noi siam imperfetti....ma perfettibili pure......!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> In un mondo perfetto Daniele, in un mondo perfetto.


Ma allora le tue scelte sono condizionate da quelle degli altri?

Complimenti....nun te facevo cosi' telecomandato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :unhappy:



Eh lo so, sbuffavo pure io.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma allora le tue scelte sono condizionate da quelle degli altri?
> 
> Complimenti....nun te facevo cosi' telecomandato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


L'unica cosa in grado di condizionarmi l'esistenza, sono le mie esperienze personali, caro Stermi.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'unica cosa in grado di condizionarmi l'esistenza, sono le mie esperienze personali, caro Stermi.


Se come no...

ed allora perche' confronti ed omologhi le tue cappellate al resto della popolazione se non per autoconforto?

Che tu sia in fallo lo dimostra il riportare paro paro il vademecum del traditore, segno che te la suoni e te la canti...altro che individuo autodeterminato cumpa'.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se come no...
> 
> ed allora perche' confronti ed omologhi le tue cappellate al resto della popolazione se non per autoconforto?
> 
> ...


Ma io non mi confronto con nessuno, forse solo a  mia moglie. Sono il primo a dire che il traditore ha sempre torto, ma non voglio nemmeno metterlo ipocritamente in croce, visto che ho provato sulla mia pelle quanto sia facile cascarci. E' questione di giusto equilibrio. Non normalizziamo il tradimento, ma nemmeno mettiamo al rogo i traditori. E poi c'è caso e caso. Troppe variabili in gioco.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> In un mondo perfetto Daniele, in un mondo perfetto.


In questo mondo se la mia donna mi facesse questo ragionamento e fossi cornuto per la terza volta, prima mi prenderei il momento del piacere giocando con lei come se fosse un punchball, poi dopo me ne andrei per sempre e fanculo! Kid, ci sono persone con cui si può sbagliare solo fino ad un certo punto, ma che oltre quello rimangono fedeli a se stessi e non a inutili compromessi per far sembare meno brutta una cosa.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In questo mondo se la mia donna mi facesse questo ragionamento e fossi cornuto per la terza volta, prima mi prenderei il momento del piacere giocando con lei come se fosse un punchball, poi dopo me ne andrei per sempre e fanculo! Kid, ci sono persone con cui si può sbagliare solo fino ad un certo punto, ma che oltre quello rimangono fedeli a se stessi e non a inutili compromessi per far sembare meno brutta una cosa.


Daniele, se ti cornificano per la terza volta, giuro che vengo a prenderti e ti porto a Lourdes in spalla.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io non mi confronto con nessuno, forse solo a  mia moglie. Sono il primo a dire che il traditore ha sempre torto, ma non voglio nemmeno metterlo ipocritamente in croce, visto che ho provato sulla mia pelle quanto sia facile cascarci. E' questione di giusto equilibrio. Non normalizziamo il tradimento, ma nemmeno mettiamo al rogo i traditori. E poi c'è caso e caso. Troppe variabili in gioco.


Io penso che tu sia talmente superficiale che manco te rendi conto di cosa scrivi, visto che ogni volta che ti si fa notare una stonatura, la neghi...

ue' qua nun siamo tu' moje a cui devi negare sempre tutto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Non superficiale ma leggero....kid è leggero!!!:up:


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2011)

Sì, assolutamente, devo riprendere il discorso!!! 



  A modo suo mi ha dimostrato che ha scelto me … mi ha sposato per darmi sicurezza (non solo a livello sentimentale, ma anche finanziario) … ha accettato delle condizioni che ho posto: non ero più disposta a subire i suoi sbalzi d’umore … o si fa curare o si adegua … si è adeguato; ecc. 
  Il perché lui non è voluto andarsene, è, secondo me, un insieme di cose: a canto a me, può fare quello che vuole, non l’ho mai costretto a niente … ho sempre dato una fiducia totale. Qui lo ammetto lo faccio per pigrizia, comodità e perché ritrovo che sia importante dare la libertà al partner per le varie esigenze. Come ora, sta vivendo una midlife crisis … se n’è andato d’asolo in vacanze per una settimana. Se ciò lo fa stare meglio, a me sta più che bene … anche perché a sua volta godo della stessa libertà … 



  Non pretendo un mondo … uomo perfetto, ma rispetto cavolo! E non ho mai messo in croce il mio compagno … e non ho fatto nessuna scenata … senza valutazione, non sono il tipo e basta … ma forse sarebbe proprio il caso … 

  sienne


----------



## Sole (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'occasione rende l'uomo ladro. A qualcuno forse manca l'occasione, questo è il problema. Chiunque è un potenziale traditore.


Dissento.

Io occasioni ne ho avuta qualcuna in più di dieci anni di matrimonio, come capita a quasi tutte le donne credo. Alcune le ho perse perchè quando sei sposato e sei felice di esserlo, lo stile di vita che hai ti preclude molte possibilità.

Le occasioni per tradire, di solito, si cercano, ma se proprio capitano, si possono anche non cogliere. Io non le ho colte perchè o non avevo voglia di tradire, oppure ne avevo voglia ma non l'ho fatto, perchè la mia voglia di passione era neutralizzata dal rispetto che avevo per mio marito: io non lo avrei MAI e poi mai ridicolizzato e mortificato andando a scopare con un altro uomo.

Ci sono persone fedeli, in grado di mantenere un impegno. Poi quali siano le motivazioni che inducono a mantenerlo e quanto siano valide possiamo discuterlo. Ma ci sono persone che non sono interessate a cornificare il partner anche avendo mille occasioni. Si chiama onestà. E' un valore, un po' antico, forse. Ma esiste ancora per molte persone.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non superficiale ma leggero....kid è leggero!!!:up:


leggero lo associo a fatuo...

io preferirei superficiale...poi Kid nun so'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Ma no dai...vive con leggerezza....!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai...vive con leggerezza....!!


*fatuo*
[fà-tuo]
 agg. (pl. m. _-tui_; f. _-tua_, pl. _-tue_)
 	1 Vuoto, vano, *leggero*, insulso: _una persona fatua_; _chiacchiere fatue_; _un amore f._
‖ SIN.   frivolo, vacuo

appunto....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Insulso??*

Insulso?:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insulso?:rotfl:


E' stronza la lingua itavichia...

nun ha rispetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Kid sei insulso.....!!Bè meglio leggero...!!


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia talmente superficiale che manco te rendi conto di cosa scrivi, visto che ogni volta che ti si fa notare una stonatura, la neghi...
> 
> ue' qua nun siamo tu' moje a cui devi negare sempre tutto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è la superficialità. Forse solo l'ipocrisia mi dà più fastidio.

Perciò vedi di non offendermi per favore. Non ho nulla da dimostrare a te, sono 3 anni che metto la mia vita in piazza in questo forum e ho sempre accettato le critiche e i consigli.

Io non sono portatore di verità assoluta per nessuno.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Kid sei insulso.....!!Bè meglio leggero...!!


Insulso è meglio di superficiale.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è la superficialità. Forse solo l'ipocrisia mi dà più fastidio.
> 
> Perciò vedi di non offendermi per favore. Non ho nulla da dimostrare a te, sono 3 anni che metto la mia vita in piazza in questo forum e ho sempre accettato le critiche e i consigli.
> 
> Io non sono portatore di verità assoluta per nessuno.


Ma io non ti offendo mica, ti faccio solo notare incongruenze nei tuoi scritti....

io se fossi convinto di cio' che faccio, essendo per di piu'  autodeterminato, mica verrei a sbandierare proclami sull'occasione che fa l'uomo ladro etcetcetc...

a me sa di voler il compagno al duol per far scemare la pena...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Miss QuotoKid 2010!


Faccio il possibile per essere rieletta anche nel 2011.......
Se continui a scrivere così mi sa che mi riesce facile






e poi sai che io e te ci capiamo:up:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma io non ti offendo mica, ti faccio solo notare incongruenze nei tuoi scritti....
> 
> io se fossi convinto di cio' che faccio, essendo per di piu'  autodeterminato, mica verrei a sbandierare proclami sull'occasione che fa l'uomo ladro etcetcetc...
> 
> ...


Stermi, se mi dai del superficiale mi offendo, perchè non lo sono.

E comunque io non sono un traditore, quindi non vedo perchè dovrei parlare a mia discolpa, visto che è acqua passata.

Ma è innegabile che con il passare del tempo, riguardando indietro, ho capito certe cose che mi hanno cambiata come persona.

Ho capito che ci sono cose più importanti nel giudicare una persona. Ho capito che la sbandata può succedere. Ho capito che siamo deboli e fallaci. Ho capito che siamo umani.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio il possibile per essere rieletta anche nel 2011.......
> Se continui a scrivere così mi sa che mi riesce facile
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> .
> Ma è innegabile che con il passare del tempo, riguardando indietro, ho capito certe cose che mi hanno cambiata come persona.
> .


Cambiato!!! Non cambiatya!, sempre il tuo lato femminile???


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'occasione rende l'uomo ladro. A qualcuno forse manca l'occasione, questo è il problema. Chiunque è un potenziale traditore.



...è la cosa che affermo da sempre, è talmente "lapalissiana"
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è la cosa che affermo da sempre, è talmente "lapalissiana"
> :mexican::mexican:


Diamo atto che è difficile da digerire come cosa dai.


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia talmente superficiale che manco te rendi conto di cosa scrivi, visto che ogni volta che ti si fa notare una stonatura, la neghi...
> 
> ue' qua nun siamo tu' moje a cui devi negare sempre tutto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Dire a Kid che è superficiale equivale ad una bestemmia, secondo me!


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dire a Kid che è superficiale equivale ad una bestemmia, secondo me!


Occhio che mi innamoro facilmente! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Occhio che mi innamoro facilmente! :mexican:


Anche degli uomini!!! Vorrei sottolineare, quindi attenti!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cambiato!!! Non cambiatya!, sempre il tuo lato femminile???



E' una parte molto radicata in me... :mexican:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche degli uomini!!! Vorrei sottolineare, quindi attenti!!!


:rotfl:

Dani effettivamente se davvero sei quell odella foto, non sei niente male! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Dani effettivamente se davvero sei quell odella foto, non sei niente male! :mexican:


In effetti sono io :rotfl:. Tento a dire però che anche se sorrido sono cattivissimo come è stato dichiarato da un recente sondaggio!!! Il premio è mio e me lo tengo io!!! ben meritato, no????


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti sono io :rotfl:. Tento a dire però che anche se sorrido sono cattivissimo come è stato dichiarato da un recente sondaggio!!! Il premio è mio e me lo tengo io!!! ben meritato, no????



A mani basse proprio!


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Diamo atto che è difficile da digerire come cosa dai.



...difficilissimo, ma apparteniamo ormai al mondo dei disincantati, no?


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...difficilissimo, ma apparteniamo ormai al mondo dei disincantati, no?



Io da un bel pò ormai e come già detto non si sta poi così male. Un mondo più vero e quindi più povero di magia.


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io da un bel pò ormai e come già detto non si sta poi così male. Un mondo più vero e quindi più povero di magia.


...si, anch'io tutto sommato mi ci sto adattando abbastanza, e poi io è da poco che ne faccio parte. La cosa che mi fa ancora un certo effetto è la constatazione che non ritornerò mai più in quell'altro mondo"magico", è comunque un esilio forzato il nostro, non voluto da noi.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...si, anch'io tutto sommato mi ci sto adattando abbastanza, e poi io è da poco che ne faccio parte. La cosa che mi fa ancora un certo effetto è la constatazione che non ritornerò mai più in quell'altro mondo"magico", è comunque un esilio forzato il nostro, non voluto da noi.


Ma è solo come quando il protagonista di Vanilla Sky capisce che è tutto un sogno... e lui decide invece di vivere la realtà anzichè una stupenda illusione.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...si, anch'io tutto sommato mi ci sto adattando abbastanza, e poi io è da poco che ne faccio parte. La cosa che mi fa ancora un certo effetto è la constatazione che non ritornerò mai più in quell'altro mondo"magico", è comunque un esilio forzato il nostro, non voluto da noi.


Guarda che lui non solo è stato cornuto...ma è stato cornificatore! In parte si è giocato lui stesso quello che aveva!


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che lui non solo è stato cornuto...ma è stato cornificatore! In parte si è giocato lui stesso quello che aveva!



E vabbè dai non sputtanarmi così di fronte a una donzella! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E vabbè dai non sputtanarmi così di fronte a una donzella! :mexican:


Kid, io ti riporto un poco nel mondo reale :mexican: solo per ricordarti la tua parte in quella commedia  che poteva trasformarsi in dramma!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Giuro che se dovesse succedere non verrò a raccontarvelo! :mexican:


Bravo.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, io ti riporto un poco nel mondo reale :mexican: solo per ricordarti la tua parte in quella commedia  che poteva trasformarsi in dramma!:up:


Senti, oggi guardando negli occhi mia figlia (che forse ha gli occhi azzurri come i miei!! ) e mio figlio più grande... e sapendo di avere la salute quando il collega che mi lavora a fianco di pochi anni più grande di me non la ha, posso dirti che... non me ne frega più granchè se mia moglie ha perso la testa per uno per un pò di tempo. Non mi interessa granchè se se l'è trombata, lui no ntromberà mai meglio di me. Lei non potrà mai essere amata di più di quanto non lo abbia già fatto io. Sarebbe stato soltanto una brutta copia, u nerrore, un'illusione. Infatti lei ha scelto me. E' stato solo un brutto periodo. Può succedere, è successo a me a succederà a tanti altri, perchè così siamo fatti noi essere umani.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo.


:up:

Ti sto dando le prime soddisfazioni?


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che lui non solo è stato cornuto...ma è stato cornificatore! In parte si è giocato lui stesso quello che aveva!


lo so, conosco la sua storia. Cosa dobbiamo fare allora: infliggergli una condanna che durerà tutta la vita? E' questo che vorresti?
Mi sembra che abbia già pagato il giusto per il suo errore, per favore: scendi dal pulpito!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti, oggi guardando negli occhi mia figlia (che forse ha gli occhi azzurri come i miei!! ) e mio figlio più grande... e sapendo di avere la salute quando il collega che mi lavora a fianco di pochi anni più grande di me non la ha, posso dirti che... non me ne frega più granchè se mia moglie ha perso la testa per uno per un pò di tempo. Non mi interessa granchè se se l'è trombata, lui no ntromberà mai meglio di me. Lei non potrà mai essere amata di più di quanto non lo abbia già fatto io. Sarebbe stato soltanto una brutta copia, u nerrore, un'illusione. Infatti lei ha scelto me. E' stato solo un brutto periodo. Può succedere, è successo a me a succederà a tanti altri, perchè così siamo fatti noi essere umani.


Grandioso! Eheheheheheeh...GRANDIOSO caro Kid...
Anch'io posso alzarmi una mattina e dire a lei...ehi cara...fai come ti pare eh?
Chiamami quando trovi un altro uomo che abbia fatto per te quello che IO ho fatto per te...
Quante volte ti ho detto che soffri perchè dentro di te ingigantisci una cosa...che per lei è stata una cazzata?
Ehi cucciolo...ti ha dato un altro figlio eh?
Non voglio generalizzare...ma le donne ehm...desiderano un figlio, solo dagli uomini che amano eh? Ma non voglio generalizzare...

Come sai io ammiro molto tua moglie...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> lo so, conosco la sua storia. Cosa dobbiamo fare allora: infliggergli una condanna che durerà tutta la vita? E' questo che vorresti?
> Mi sembra che abbia già pagato il giusto per il suo errore, per favore: scendi dal pulpito!


Ma quale pulpito?
Scusa dove lo vedi il pulpito?:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è la cosa che affermo da sempre, è talmente "lapalissiana"
> :mexican::mexican:


Io sarei disposto a giocarmi gli zebedei, che tu fan de Lapalisse ce sei diventata solo adesso e non 18-20 anni fa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso! Eheheheheheeh...GRANDIOSO caro Kid...
> Anch'io posso alzarmi una mattina e dire a lei...ehi cara...fai come ti pare eh?
> Chiamami quando trovi un altro uomo che abbia fatto per te quello che IO ho fatto per te...
> Quante volte ti ho detto che soffri perchè dentro di te ingigantisci una cosa...che per lei è stata una cazzata?
> ...



Eh Conte, ci voleva la primavera a risvegliarmi dal sonno!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ti sto dando le prime soddisfazioni?


Si...se vai avanti così...ti porto al Kristal...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dire a Kid che è superficiale equivale ad una bestemmia, secondo me!


La bestemmia invece e' cercare colpe in altri al di fuori di se'...secondo me s'intende...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti, oggi guardando negli occhi mia figlia (che forse ha gli occhi azzurri come i miei!! ) e mio figlio più grande... e sapendo di avere la salute quando il collega che mi lavora a fianco di pochi anni più grande di me non la ha, posso dirti che... non me ne frega più granchè se mia moglie ha perso la testa per uno per un pò di tempo. Non mi interessa granchè se se l'è trombata, lui no ntromberà mai meglio di me. Lei non potrà mai essere amata di più di quanto non lo abbia già fatto io. Sarebbe stato soltanto una brutta copia, u nerrore, un'illusione. Infatti lei ha scelto me. E' stato solo un brutto periodo. Può succedere, è successo a me a succederà a tanti altri, perchè così siamo fatti noi essere umani.


 
:applauso::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :applauso::umile::umile::umile:



Ti sei dimenticata di scrivere Quoto. Tengo il conto eh?!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti, oggi guardando negli occhi mia figlia (che forse ha gli occhi azzurri come i miei!! ) e mio figlio più grande... e sapendo di avere la salute quando il collega che mi lavora a fianco di pochi anni più grande di me non la ha, posso dirti che... non me ne frega più granchè se mia moglie ha perso la testa per uno per un pò di tempo. Non mi interessa granchè se se l'è trombata, lui no ntromberà mai meglio di me. Lei non potrà mai essere amata di più di quanto non lo abbia già fatto io. Sarebbe stato soltanto una brutta copia, u nerrore, un'illusione. Infatti lei ha scelto me. E' stato solo un brutto periodo. Può succedere, è successo a me a succederà a tanti altri, perchè così siamo fatti noi essere umani.


Ma quindi se dovesse ricapitare??....

chissene perche' stiamo tutti sotto il cielo?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata di scrivere Quoto. Tengo il conto eh?!


Un quote non bastava.
Condivido ogni parola di quello che hai scritto e sono felice di leggerti così forse perchè io sono in un momento in cui invece non riesco ad essere così serena


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quindi se dovesse ricapitare??....
> 
> chissene perche' stiamo tutti sotto il cielo?



E' chiaro che si vive nella speranza di aver imparato dai propri errori Sterminator.

Ma io ora come ora non metterei la mano sul fuoco che non mi/ci capiterà mai più.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un quote non bastava.
> Condivido ogni parola di quello che hai scritto e sono felice di leggerti così forse perchè io sono in un momento in cui invece non riesco ad essere così serena



Dai, ricordati quello che ci siamo detti a Mantova... magari due anni sono un pò troppi ma 2 mesi te li può concedere che dici? Tanto alla fine si torna lì no?


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' chiaro che si vive nella speranza di aver imparato dai propri errori Sterminator.
> 
> Ma io ora come ora non metterei la mano sul fuoco che non mi/ci capiterà mai più.


Attento Kid a dire certe cose. 
Per esperienza diretta e personale, puoi pensare tante cose e sul come ti porrai davanti a quelle in atto...ma se ti trovassi di nuovo tradito posso giurarti  che la tua reazione sarà qualcosa di soprendente, nel senso che manco tu ti riconoscerai in essa ed è questa la cosa che fa male poi! 
Infiniti momenti mutevoli. Come ben sai qui abbiamo fiori fior di traditori che vorrebbero che un tradito si comportasse civilmente e così via, ma come tu ben sai è più probabile che traditi questi traditori diventerebbero degli incivili di prima categoria. Tu ben sai come ci si sente da traditore prima e da tradito poi, dimmi, quanto avresti pensato che certe cose ti potessero ferire?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *E' chiaro che si vive nella speranza di aver imparato dai propri errori Sterminator.*
> 
> Ma io ora come ora non metterei la mano sul fuoco che non mi/ci capiterà mai più.


Scusa ma qua si va fuori strada in base ad altre tue affermazioni...

se vi date l'attenuante del cosi' fan tutte/i perche' e' nell'animo umano....l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...etcetc

perche' parli di errori?

sembri cosi' fatalista, pero' sotto sotto la cosa te rode....

occhio a dire le bugie che te cresce er naso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Attento Kid a dire certe cose.
> Per esperienza diretta e personale, puoi pensare tante cose e sul come ti porrai davanti a quelle in atto...ma se ti trovassi di nuovo tradito posso giurarti  che la tua reazione sarà qualcosa di soprendente, nel senso che manco tu ti riconoscerai in essa ed è questa la cosa che fa male poi!
> Infiniti momenti mutevoli. Come ben sai qui abbiamo fiori fior di traditori che vorrebbero che un tradito si comportasse civilmente e così via, ma come tu ben sai è più probabile che traditi questi traditori diventerebbero degli incivili di prima categoria. Tu ben sai come ci si sente da traditore prima e da tradito poi, dimmi, quanto avresti pensato che certe cose ti potessero ferire?



Non ho mica detto che andrei a festeggiare Dani, ma di sicuro non cadrei dalle nuvole come mi è successo la prima volta! Sicuramente sbatterei la testa su un muro!

Mi era letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso.... non riuscivo a credere al fatto che mia moglie avesse fatto una cosa del genere.

Oggi so che il rischio esiste, che queste cose succedono. Tutto qui.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Oggi so che il rischio esiste, che queste cose succedono. Tutto qui.


Pensa, ne ero conscio anche io prima della seconda volta...e sono impazzito dal dolore nonostante tutto. Il sapere certe cose, credimi, non ti aiuta a rendere meno doloroso il dopo, anzi forse lo rende anche peggio, perchè poi si recuperano alcune cose che magari si era vissuto e diventa dolore su dolore.
Forse non so spiegarmi meglio, ma ti auguro che non possa succedere mai, anche se può succedere, ma come può venire un coccolone il giorno dopo.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che andrei a festeggiare Dani, ma di sicuro non cadrei dalle nuvole come mi è successo la prima volta!* Sicuramente sbatterei la testa su un muro!*
> 
> Mi era letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso.... non riuscivo a credere al fatto che mia moglie avesse fatto una cosa del genere.
> 
> Oggi so che il rischio esiste, che queste cose succedono. Tutto qui.


Ma quale testa? la tua o la sua?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa, ne ero conscio anche io prima della seconda volta...e sono impazzito dal dolore nonostante tutto. Il sapere certe cose, credimi, non ti aiuta a rendere meno doloroso il dopo, anzi forse lo rende anche peggio, perchè poi si recuperano alcune cose che magari si era vissuto e diventa dolore su dolore.
> Forse non so spiegarmi meglio, ma ti auguro che non possa succedere mai, anche se può succedere, ma come può venire un coccolone il giorno dopo.


Porca troia, qua stanno pure le tradite seriali e ne vanno anche orgoglione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma qua si va fuori strada in base ad altre tue affermazioni...
> 
> se vi date l'attenuante del cosi' fan tutte/i perche' e' nell'animo umano....l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...etcetc
> 
> ...


A Stermi, me pare de parlare a un muro, li mortacci tua!

Ma secondo te chi tradisce non si rende conto di fare una cazzata, di fare del male alla persona che ci ama, ecc. ecc.?

Io ho detto testualmetne che chi tradisce è sempre in errore. Ma è un errore che potenzialmente tutti possono fare, solo che alcuni sono più fortunati a non vivere una crisi di coppia o semplicemente a non essere tentati da una persona esterna.

Mi rode il tradimento di mia moglie? Ma certo che mi ha roso, ero sul filo del rasoio della depressione, altrochè! Non ci dormivo la notte, impazzivo al pensiero che avesse fatto sesso con un  altro (solo per quell oa dire il vero....). Ma poi mi son detto: e vabbè che cavolo, è tornata sui suoi passi, mi ha dato un altro figlio... ha preso una sbandata! Se venissi provocato oggi , direi di no? Chissà... con la mia amante passeggiavo a due metri da terra, come faccio ad essere sicuro che non ci ricadrò?

Però con il passare del tempo... le cose assumono significati diversi e i valori cambiano.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A Stermi, me pare de parlare a un muro, li mortacci tua!
> 
> Ma secondo te chi tradisce non si rende conto di fare una cazzata, di fare del male alla persona che ci ama, ecc. ecc.?
> 
> ...


E quindi metti gia' fieno in cascina che se nel caso si fa il perdono 2 e bon.....

mah...


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi metti gia' fieno in cascina che se nel caso si fa il perdono 2 e bon.....
> 
> mah...


No non funziona proprio così ma... vabbè senti, forse bisogna passarci per capirne un pò di più, che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No non funziona proprio così ma... vabbè senti, forse bisogna passarci per capirne un pò di più, che dici?


E lui...fidati è terrorizzato di passarci...eheheheheeheh...per questo ci segue con tanta foga
Tanto vale mettersi l'animo in pace no?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lui...fidati è terrorizzato di passarci...eheheheheeheh...per questo ci segue con tanta foga
> Tanto vale mettersi l'animo in pace no?


Terrorizzato non e' il termine esatto pero' ammetto e l'ho sempre detto che il rodimento di culo sarebbe stellare visto che mi fido di mia moglie ed evito d'inzuppare il biscottino a destra ed a manca...

pero' se permetti la testa nun me la fascio prima...avete intasato tutti i pronto soccorso ed odio aspettare il mio turno in sala d'attesa......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Terrorizzato non e' il termine esatto pero' ammetto e l'ho sempre detto che il rodimento di culo sarebbe stellare visto che mi fido di mia moglie ed evito d'inzuppare il biscottino a destra ed a manca...
> 
> pero' se permetti la testa nun me la fascio prima...avete intasato tutti i pronto soccorso ed odio aspettare il mio turno in sala d'attesa......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mah...mi sa che oramai siete troppo anzianotti per certe cose eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Kid..è molto giovane...
In do vai Stermi...che oramai devi star attento a sant0infarto...
Ma con sta storia di doversi fidare o meno della moglie...so robe antiquate...dai su...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...mi sa che oramai siete troppo anzianotti per certe cose eh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Anzianotti un paro de palle, forse perche' sei te un rottame gia' a 40, sei convinto che a 55 nun c'arrivi co' l'attrezzo ancora in garanzia......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque pe' mo'  ce se fida ambipur e se vedemo ben fino alla rottamasiun', se succede l'imprevisto me ne vado a cubbba alla facciazza tua che stai qua ad ammazzarte de pippe e te pensero'....

ohhhhh se te pensero'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

preferisci depppiu' de matina...matina....mezzogiorno ao' o de sera???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Terrorizzato non e' il termine esatto pero' ammetto e l'ho sempre detto che il rodimento di culo sarebbe stellare visto che mi fido di mia moglie ed evito d'inzuppare il biscottino a destra ed a manca...
> 
> pero' se permetti la testa nun me la fascio prima...avete intasato tutti i pronto soccorso ed odio aspettare il mio turno in sala d'attesa......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ci mancherebbe altro... lungi da me fare la campagna tesseramenti cornifictori italiani 2011.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro... lungi da me fare la campagna tesseramenti cornifictori italiani 2011.


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anzianotti un paro de palle, forse perche' sei te un rottame gia' a 40, sei convinto che a 55 nun c'arrivi co' l'attrezzo ancora in garanzia......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Stermì...tu sei vecchio dentro...fermo a schemi stile anni 70...
Il sistema di riferimento oggi è cambiato...
Sei come un vecchio software da aggiornare...
Ma è tardi ora...
Stai un po' buonino dai.


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermì...tu sei vecchio dentro...fermo a schemi stile anni 70...
> Il sistema di riferimento oggi è cambiato...
> Sei come un vecchio software da aggiornare...
> Ma è tardi ora...
> Stai un po' buonino dai.


Potrebbe chiamarsi DOS. :mexican:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Potrebbe chiamarsi DOS. :mexican:


 ma perchè esiste ancora il DOS?


----------



## Kid (11 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè esiste ancora il DOS?


No... appunto! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No... appunto! :mexican:


 ah ecco! :rotfl::rotfl:......


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermì...tu sei vecchio dentro...fermo a schemi stile anni 70...
> *Il sistema di riferimento oggi è cambiato*...
> Sei come un vecchio software da aggiornare...
> Ma è tardi ora...
> Stai un po' buonino dai.


E com'e' invece il tuo sistema di riferimento?

Un fallimento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sistema di riferimento del conte?

NO GRAZIE!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dimme la verita', stante il detto che il pesce puzza dalla testa, anche i tuoi dovevano stare combinati bene, no?

Quindi me pare piu' un sistema di riferimento inerziale...

vegeti per inerzia....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Potrebbe chiamarsi DOS. :mexican:


Il Dos volendo vedere c'e' ancora e te credo, oseno' alle carrette nuove di winzozz co' erca gli funzionerebbero i dischi ed altre periferiche...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

quindi lo schifo moderno e' una sovrastruttura di un'ottima base... 

ritenta ancora sai piu' fortunato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A ridaje con ste anime gemelle... una delle poche cose per la quale ringrazio il tradimento... mi ha aperto gli occhi su questa balla colossale.


kid era ironico! 

mi pareva evidente



il traditore che rinfaccia la rinuncia al grand'ammore
+
 il tradito che cerca di trattenerlo ad ogni costo
=
2 anime gemelle


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il Dos volendo vedere c'e' ancora e te credo, oseno' alle carrette nuove di winzozz co' erca gli funzionerebbero i dischi ed altre periferiche...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non so a cosa sia riferito (troppe pagine da leggere :unhappy: )...ma...ah...il buon vecchio dos!!!

Esiste ancora in dos....puoi usare i programmi che hai sul pc anche a linea di comando (in modalità dos): start\tutti i programmi\accessori\prompt dei comandi. :carneval:
E' una figata...:carneval:

Scusate l'OT...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un deficiente no...ma uno stronzo si...
> 
> Sarà anche vero che torna perché quella è la vita che gli garba di più ma, essendo la stessa vita che ha mandato a putt**e prima, lo deve dimostrare che gli garba di più, altrimenti uno può andare e venire come gli pare...tanto l'importante è che poi torna. :condom:


straquoto e approvo

con bacio accademico

e devo poter credere che il motivo per cui gli garba di più sono io
non altro


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> straquoto e approvo
> 
> con bacio accademico
> 
> ...


Infatti. Altrimenti la porta è aperta :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> straquoto e approvo
> 
> con bacio accademico
> 
> ...


Quoto.



MK ha detto:


> Infatti. Altrimenti la porta è aperta :mrgreen:


..spalancata, per accelerare le cose preparo io la valigia, non vorrei dimenticasse il rasoio.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> straquoto e approvo
> 
> con bacio accademico
> 
> ...


Già, come non quotare :up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E com'e' invece il tuo sistema di riferimento?
> 
> Un fallimento...
> 
> ...


Il mio sistema di riferimento è in fieri, in divenire, in un continuo progresso...non mi fermo mai, mai, mai...esso comunque si basa in un continuo relazionarsi a...una vita passata a togliere premesse, a togliere dati di fatto, postulati e dogmi del cazzo...

Qui c'è uno che si chiede come superare eh?
Il vero problema degli umani è che non esistono ricette univoche che vadano bene per tutti eh?
Ma è interessante che ognuno di noi indichi la sua via...
C'è chi parla di esperienze vissute, chi si trova nella stessa situazione...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio sistema di riferimento è in fieri, in divenire, in un continuo progresso...non mi fermo mai, mai, mai...esso comunque si basa in un continuo relazionarsi a...una vita passata a togliere premesse, a togliere dati di fatto, postulati e dogmi del cazzo...
> 
> Qui c'è uno che si chiede come superare eh?
> Il vero problema degli umani è che non esistono ricette univoche che vadano bene per tutti eh?
> ...


Il tuo problema e' che non hai fondamenta solide su cui costruire i vari piani costituiti dalle varie esperienze che vivi.

Te se ogni due per tre ricostruisci sempre da zero, rischi di non concludere mai un cazzo.

Da quello che dici e che leggo a sprazzi, non essendo il tuo esegeta, ho capito che appunto hai avuto problemi che ti trascini fin dall'infanzia....

quindi se sei sconclusionato e giri in tondo a vuoto, me sa che e' per non aver avuto anche dalla famiglia un modello vincente/valido/positivo di riferimento, ma senza esagera', anche il minimo sindacale...

quello che me fa specie pero', e' che uno inguaiato come te dica a me di stare messo male....:mrgreen:

concludendo, signore se mi chiede di scambiare il fustino la mando a fare in culo...avvertola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator;132335[COLOR="Red" ha detto:
			
		

> ]Il tuo problema e' che non hai fondamenta solide su cui costruire i vari piani costituiti dalle varie esperienze che vivi.
> 
> Te se ogni due per tre ricostruisci sempre da zero, rischi di non concludere mai un cazzo.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Ma che ne sai tu...
Tutto quel che ho fatto nella mia vita, l'ho fatto senza l'aiuto di nessuno, e anzi, levandomi dalle balle tutti quelli che mi remavano contro eh?
Ma senti questo...
Mi dici sempre che sono un fallito...
E non vedo dove sia tutto sto fallimento eh?
Mah...
Oppure se non fossi un fallito quale sarebbe stato il successo?


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2011)

Grazie a tutti … per tanti spunti di riflessione che mi avete dato! 



Sole ha detto:


> Dissento.
> 
> Io occasioni ne ho avuta qualcuna in più di dieci anni di matrimonio, come capita a quasi tutte le donne credo. Alcune le ho perse perchè quando sei sposato e sei felice di esserlo, lo stile di vita che hai ti preclude molte possibilità.
> 
> ...


  In effetti, è quello che credo anch’io. Non sono un marziano, di occasioni ne ho avute pure io, ma qualcosa di molto forte dentro di me, mi ha sempre riportato a casa … ancora oggi è così. È un insieme di tanti principi, tra l’altro rispetto e stima anche verso me stessa. 
  Al pensiero che io mi possa lasciar trascinare da emozioni forti senza la forza di dire no – perché va contro a quello che io credo – mi fa paura. È una libertà interiore che io voglio mantenere … e non diventare succube di se stessi e del proprio egoismo a tal punto, di ferire e umiliare la persona che mi sta accanto nella vita. 

  Se seguo questo pensiero, mi sale il sangue alla testa … ma che uomo ho accanto cavolo, che non solo mi ha tradita, ma anche in un momento così delicato della mia vita!!! E non solo questo, ha fatto comprare all’amante regali per mia figlia … affinché ci freghiamo tra di noi adulti è un conto … ma coinvolgere a tal punto una bimba, mi sembra proprio il colmo! O ha fatto un salto nel vuoto e si è perso completamente … o è un imbecille … tocca a me scoprirlo … 


Diletta ha detto:


> ...si, anch'io tutto sommato mi ci sto adattando abbastanza, e poi io è da poco che ne faccio parte. La cosa che mi fa ancora un certo effetto è la constatazione che non ritornerò mai più in quell'altro mondo"magico", è comunque un esilio forzato il nostro, non voluto da noi.


  Che amarezza leggere queste parole, lascia un sapore di rassegnazione … ma c’è del vero … un tradimento scuote l’anima e fa crollare tutto in quello che si credeva … 

  Comunque sia, devo andare fino in fondo e superare … con conclusione aperta ... 

  sienne


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il Dos volendo vedere c'e' ancora e te credo, oseno' alle carrette nuove di winzozz co' erca gli funzionerebbero i dischi ed altre periferiche...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Veramente sui nuovi sistemi (Windows 7, Windows Vista) il Dos è solo emulato.

Ritenta tu! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente sui nuovi sistemi (Windows 7, Windows Vista) il Dos è solo emulato.
> 
> Ritenta tu! :mexican:


A domanda risponda:

Il Dos quindi c'e' ancora o no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A domanda risponda:
> 
> Il Dos quindi c'e' ancora o no?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Grazie signor giudice ma non ho altre domande.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A domanda risponda:
> 
> Il Dos quindi c'e' ancora o no?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Esattamente no! Se per la serie Windows 95-98-Me (rda edition) windows aveva codice dos di base , Da windows XP in poi ci si è basati su Windows NT (NT sta per New Tecnology) il cui stato di sviluppo era precedente anche a Windows 95.
Per ora DOS è solo emulato, ecco perchè per l'uso di alcuni programmi vecchi è consigliabile l'utilizzo di DOSbox (programmino sempre interessante) al posto sdel DOS emulato di windows.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esattamente no! Se per la serie Windows 95-98-Me (rda edition) windows aveva codice dos di base , Da windows XP in poi ci si è basati su Windows NT (NT sta per New Tecnology) il cui stato di sviluppo era precedente anche a Windows 95.
> Per ora DOS è solo emulato, ecco perchè per l'uso di alcuni programmi vecchi è consigliabile l'utilizzo di DOSbox (programmino sempre interessante) al posto sdel DOS emulato di windows.


Vogliamo tenere una lezione d'informatica?

Allora ditelo.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque il Dos in fabbrica si usa ancora e va come una lippa anche su 386 visto che si smanetta in assember...:mrgreen:

e gli hackers che usano windows pe' fa' gli attacchi?

e andiamo....

e' che ci vogliono due coglioni cosi' (  ) anzi 

(.....................................................................) cosi' per usarlo...

te lo conosci l'assembler x86 o dei microprocessori embedded? io nel 76 iniziai con lo z80 e C non ce n'era...solo assembler...e poi nell'82 si facevano sempre in assembler i software per l'industria con i PCIBM cinesi...CHE GIRANO ANCORA ADESSO...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Conosco un programmatore che ci sa fare con assembler, solo perchè ai tempi lo usava parecchio. Il computer più innovativo della storia??? Sinceramente penso che fu l'amiga, grandioso coputer con un generoso OS...allla faccia di DOS.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conosco un programmatore che ci sa fare con assembler, solo perchè ai tempi lo usava parecchio. Il computer più innovativo della storia??? Sinceramente penso che fu l'amiga, grandioso coputer con un generoso OS...allla faccia di DOS.


Ma l'amiga e' uscito dopo ed era gia' multimediale....

in fabbrica te ne sbattevi di grafica 3d e di canali audio...

con pochi kilobyte di programmi facevi i numeri, mica come adesso che solo per vedere l'ora devi impestare co' mezzo giga di merda il pc...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Era multimediale si, ma montava su un signor processore, il 68000 (alla faccia di Intel che aveva i suoi merdosi 8088 e 8086) e  pieno supporto al multitasking. Amiga è tutt'ora usato in TV :mrgreen:
Era la macchina perfetta per allora, più economica, più veloce, più capace, peccato per la dirigenza commodore che non riuscì a valorizzare quella macchina come doveva.
Adesso che ci penso...voglio prendermi una amiga 500 plus!!!


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io sarei disposto a giocarmi gli zebedei, che tu fan de Lapalisse ce sei diventata solo adesso e non 18-20 anni fa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



...è la solita storia: ora che sono nel mondo dei disincantati vedo le cose in un altro modo. Lo strano è che mi sembra di averla sempre pensata così.
Comunque hai ragione: un tempo lontano non mi sarebbe passato per l'anticamera del cervello un simile ragionamento, le circostanze possono davvero cambiarti la testa, credimi
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Era multimediale si, ma montava su un signor processore, il 68000 (alla faccia di Intel che aveva i suoi merdosi 8088 e 8086) e  pieno supporto al multitasking. Amiga è tutt'ora usato in TV :mrgreen:
> Era la macchina perfetta per allora, più economica, più veloce, più capace, peccato per la dirigenza commodore che non riuscì a valorizzare quella macchina come doveva.
> Adesso che ci penso...voglio prendermi una amiga 500 plus!!!


ti ripeto che usci' dopo ed era anche piu' caro dei cloni pc...anche l'Atari ST era una bombetta ma stessi riferimenti....anche il Mac, ma costava un botto...

l'accoppiata Intel-winzozz ha sfondato, tanto che anche il mac da anni monta Intel, perche' Guglielmo Cancelli ..:mrgreen: tollerava che i suoi software si copiassero...perche' pagare un OS ibm migliore se ho winzoz gratis?

poi la piattaforma aperta e documentata fin nei minimi dettagli da subito con la possibilita' di modifcarla, potenziarla etcetc da cani e porci senza pagare royalties per sistemi proprietari e con i componenti che si trovavano anche dal droghiere...:mrgreen:

ha avuto culo, il Cancelli, perche' altrimenti eravamo figli del CP/M da cui il DOS e' stato scopiazzato e sarebbe stata tutta un'altra storia...


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Altra opzione, il PS/2 della IBM :mrgreen: decisamente la pirateria ha aiutato molto la microsoft!!! ha creato di fatto un monopolio.


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Ragazzi, siete vagamente OT....


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è la solita storia: ora che sono nel mondo dei disincantati vedo le cose in un altro modo. Lo strano è che mi sembra di averla sempre pensata così.
> Comunque hai ragione: un tempo lontano non mi sarebbe passato per l'anticamera del cervello un simile ragionamento, *le circostanze possono davvero cambiarti la testa, credimi*
> :mexican::mexican:


Ma ci credo, credimi...:mrgreen:..specie se dobbiamo anestetizzarci...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conosco un programmatore che ci sa fare con assembler, solo perchè ai tempi lo usava parecchio. Il computer più innovativo della storia??? Sinceramente penso che fu l'amiga, grandioso coputer con un generoso OS...allla faccia di DOS.


 Il sistema operativo dell'Amiga è stato base per altri sistemi operativi, come per il Mac e Windows.

La storia dei computer è interessante, ma bisogna anche sapere che la maggioranza dei successi è dovuta a gente come me, che con spirito innovativo e tanto olio di gomito hanno dato inizio a idee e tecnologie completamente nuove e che di allora non erano né interessati né a conoscenza dei furti intellettuali praticati dalle aziende grandi, come IBM, Apple e Microsoft.

Infatti, se vogliamo vederlo bene, non è loro merito, ma noi innovatori lo sappiamo. Abbiamo infatti la consapevolezza di aver contribuito nel bene e nel male al mondo che c'è oggi, mentre loro hanno la colpa. Una sottile differenza che non vorrei scambiare per nessun motivo al mondo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, siete vagamente OT....


 :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è la solita storia: ora che sono nel mondo dei disincantati vedo le cose in un altro modo. Lo strano è che mi sembra di averla sempre pensata così.
> Comunque hai ragione: un tempo lontano non mi sarebbe passato per l'anticamera del cervello un simile ragionamento, le circostanze possono davvero cambiarti la testa, credimi
> :mexican::mexican:


Mah una mia amica mi dice sempre che aveva una vocina dentro che gli diceva certe cose, speri fino in fondo che la vocina abbia torto, poi appunto sono stati i fatti a darle una pesante smentita...diceva prima sbatti la faccia per terra...poi ti sembra di essere stata dentro un frullatore...ti ritrovi a fare e pensare cose che mai avresti immaginato...poi realizzi che non c'era nessun principe azzurro...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Es. Io ti dico: non mi sento amato, esprimendo così il mio disagio interiore.
Tu mi rassicuri e mi dici...: ma no dai sono tutte cose che ti inventi tu...anche se non senti il mio amore, non vuol dire che non ci sia...
Io rispondo: sarà come dici tu: faccio un atto di fiducia.

Un brutto giorno, per te, incontro chi mi ama sul serio, e mi sento come dire come un nuovo sangue che entra nelle vene.
Ti dico: Ehi ora mi sento amato sai? Ma da un'altra...
Tu dici: Ma no dai, sarà un'infatuazione, una sbandata, sei tu scemo che credi alle favole...ma quale amore...non esistono queste cose...

Ti rispondo:
Se fossi cana bau
Se fossi gatto miao
Amo l'altra e ciao! XD.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah una mia amica mi dice sempre che aveva una vocina dentro che gli diceva certe cose, speri fino in fondo che la vocina abbia torto, poi appunto sono stati i fatti a darle una pesante smentita...diceva prima sbatti la faccia per terra...poi ti sembra di essere stata dentro un frullatore...ti ritrovi a fare e pensare cose che mai avresti immaginato...poi realizzi che non c'era nessun principe azzurro...ecc.ecc..ecc...
> 
> Es. Io ti dico: non mi sento amato, esprimendo così il mio disagio interiore.
> Tu mi rassicuri e mi dici...: ma no dai sono tutte cose che ti inventi tu...anche se non senti il mio amore, non vuol dire che non ci sia...
> ...


Pero' te nel caso gia' hai detto che nun te schioderesti....

non e' bello sai?

nun se fa'...

Ps: ma senti anche te le vocine come la tua amichetta?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' te nel caso gia' hai detto che nun te schioderesti....
> 
> non e' bello sai?
> 
> ...


IO non schiodo da casa mia...
Ma la porta è sempre aperta no?
No io non sento nessuna vocina.
Non ho una coscienza.
E se ce l'ho è morta tanti anni fa.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO non schiodo da casa mia...
> *Ma la porta è sempre aperta no?*
> No io non sento nessuna vocina.
> Non ho una coscienza.
> E se ce l'ho è morta tanti anni fa.


Mo' e' tua moglie che deve schiodarsi??????...:mrgreen:

Sostenevi che le mogli se devono tene' sempre e ad ogni costo, anche se cornificano...in questo caso che saresti te il cornificatore, no...boh??

me sa che i pensieri sgorgano alla cazzo..a seconda della convenienza e dell'argomento..:mrgreen:

ce deve sta na' confusione da paura in quella capoccia ...frutto evidentemente del recitare una parte non congeniale...mica sempre se regge botta...te distrai troppo, ciccio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' e' tua moglie che deve schiodarsi??????...:mrgreen:
> 
> Sostenevi che le mogli se devono tene' sempre e ad ogni costo, anche se cornificano...in questo caso che saresti te il cornificatore, no...boh??
> 
> ...


Io non la caccio via...lei è libera di andare, tornare, andare tornare...meglio di così...
Ho sempre sostenuto che le mogli sono le mogli.
Insegnamenti del nonno.
Si può fare ciò che si vuole con altre donne, ma non si abbandona o si caccia la moglie.
Io la penso così e mi sta bene così.
Ti serve altro?
Tu vivi come pare a te...che per quanto fai e offendi...io continuerò a vivere come pare a me.
Adultero vaccinato.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

*"SUperare...come si fa..."

*Allora, si guarda lo specchietro retrovisore se qualche altro conducente è in sorpasso o si sta accingendo il sorpasso....

Seriamente, penso che non si superi =)


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non la caccio via...lei è libera di andare, tornare, andare tornare...meglio di così...
> Ho sempre sostenuto che le mogli sono le mogli.
> Insegnamenti del nonno.
> Si può fare ciò che si vuole con altre donne, ma non si abbandona o si caccia la moglie.
> ...


Ma chi ti offende e' che spari stronzate a raffica peggio di una mitragliatrice, sbeffeggiando te per primo, chi vive seguendo altri canoni......

io ti faccio solo notare, che per il tuo comportamento e per la condizione precipua di tua moglie, il Nobel nun te lo danno...

me sa piu' l'igNobel... quello sicurrrr...comincia a fa' spazio nella vetrinetta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' e inutile che cerchi de bollina' de rosso perche' l'hai gia' dato ed e' ancora caldo e percio' devi rifarte tutto er giro prima, come un cazzone fallito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma chi ti offende e' che spari stronzate a raffica peggio di una mitragliatrice, sbeffeggiando te per primo, chi vive seguendo altri canoni......
> 
> io ti faccio solo notare, che per il tuo comportamento e per la condizione precipua di tua moglie, il Nobel nun te lo danno...
> 
> ...


Ho solo disapprovato un post, motivandolo, dove hai veramente esagerato. Ridicolizzando i sentimenti di un'utente che ha una persona che fu molto importante per lei, in coma all'ospedale.
A me piace usare sto sistema: soprattutto in approvazione.
Quando esageri esageri.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho solo disapprovato un post, motivandolo, dove hai veramente esagerato. Ridicolizzando i sentimenti di un'utente che ha una persona che fu molto importante per lei, in coma all'ospedale.
> A me piace usare sto sistema: soprattutto in approvazione.
> Quando esageri esageri.


Ecco...n'artra cazzata...

i rubini li ho avuti solo da te e da quell'altro cazzone fallito e pure anonimo tuo collega...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco...n'artra cazzata...
> 
> i rubini li ho avuti solo da te e da quell'altro cazzone fallito e pure anonimo tuo collega...


Ma che te frega dei rubini?
Pensa agli smeraldi no?


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Buongiorno ...


oggi sto proprio male ... rompere il silenzio ha un suo prezzo ... ho perso un equilibrio che avevo raggiunto :unhappy:



Qualche riflessione su ciò che ho letto ...

L’argomento di arrivare alla consapevolezza della possibilità di tradire o di essere traditi, perché l’uomo non è perfetto … è per me un argomento non valido … poiché significa che il tradimento trova una giustificazione. Sarò bigotta, ma per me non esiste nessuna ragione o motivo accettabile che possa giustificare un tradimento … :incazzato:


  Questo modo di vedere le cose, mi blocca … m’impedisce per il momento di superare. 



Sono delusa soprattutto di me stessa! Ho posto la mia fiducia e la mia intimità in una persona, che non ha saputo valorizzare, apprezzare e rispettare. Mi sento uno straccio … mi sembra di non avere nessun valore … 



sienne


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> L’argomento di arrivare alla consapevolezza della possibilità di tradire o di essere traditi, perché l’uomo non è perfetto … è per me un argomento non valido … poiché significa che il tradimento trova una giustificazione. Sarò bigotta, ma per me non esiste nessuna ragione o motivo accettabile che possa giustificare un tradimento … :incazzato:
> 
> sienne


Ma non ci sono giustificazioni, hai capito male.

E' così e basta. E' come domandarsi perchè ci si innamora... fa parte delle cose della vita.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...
> 
> 
> oggi sto proprio male ... rompere il silenzio ha un suo prezzo ... ho perso un equilibrio che avevo raggiunto :unhappy:
> ...


 
è una sensazione frequente, 
non capita a tutti (e comunque c'è chi si vergogna a dirlo, se lo tiene dentro ed è anche peggio) ma a molti 

io mi sentivo come uno scarto di magazzino
uno scampolo inadatto a qualunque uso
... una cosa così

ma te ne tirerai fuori e ti vedrai come sei realmente


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è una sensazione frequente,
> non capita a tutti (e comunque c'è chi si vergogna a dirlo, se lo tiene dentro ed è anche peggio) ma a molti
> 
> io mi sentivo come uno scarto di magazzino
> ...


Ricordo anch'io che mi sentii alquanto umiliato, ma allo stesso tempo molto.... vuoto. Ecco, il tradimento ti svuota. Me la segno.


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...
> 
> 
> oggi sto proprio male ... rompere il silenzio ha un suo prezzo ... ho perso un equilibrio che avevo raggiunto :unhappy:
> ...



Ciao! Sarà la giornata allora perchè anch'io stamani sono proprio giù di corda. Provo a esprimere quello che penso: qui non si tratta di giustificare il tradimento, ma di vederne i motivi che hanno portato a farlo. Ogni comportamento umano ha delle motivazioni, e quindi anche l'odiosa pratica. Capirne le cause è, secondo me, fondamentale per una ricostruzione. Si parte sempre da qui. Ma tu, li conosci questi motivi? E, se sì, arrivi a capirli, anche se ti fanno male? Lui è stato disponibile a mostrarteli?
Questo è il primo passo, poi ne verranno altri, e tutti dolorosi, purtroppo.
Poi, metterai tutto quanto sui piatti della bilancia e farai la tua valutazione. E' un grosso lavoro, e anch'io ne sono appena all'inizio...


P.S: domanda tecnica: ma come si fa a citare più messaggi insieme? Io non ci ho ancora capito un cavolo!!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....
> P.S: domanda tecnica: ma come si fa a citare più messaggi insieme? Io non ci ho ancora capito un cavolo!!


quoti i messaggi con il tastino "quote ^^" e solo l'ultimo che intendi citare con il tastino solito "quote"


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...
> 
> 
> oggi sto proprio male ... rompere il silenzio ha un suo prezzo ... ho perso un equilibrio che avevo raggiunto :unhappy:
> ...




Dimenticavo, tu devi essere delusa di LUI, non di TE STESSA! 
Che dovrei dire io di mio marito, che mi ha fatto credere per anni che lui fosse la persona più seria e fedele di questo mondo? Non me lo diceva con le parole, lo diceva il suo comportamento perfetto. Come posso essere caduta in un simile errore di valutazione, questo me lo chiedo ripetutamente, *ma non sono delusa di me stessa.    *


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...
> 
> 
> oggi sto proprio male ... rompere il silenzio ha un suo prezzo ... ho perso un equilibrio che avevo raggiunto :unhappy:
> ...





Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono giustificazioni, hai capito male.
> 
> *E' così e basta. E' come domandarsi perchè ci si innamora... fa parte delle cose della vita.*






Kid, sei fantastico nel tuo disincanto. Straquoto!!


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Kid, sei fantastico nel tuo disincanto. Straquoto!!


E' la prima volta che una persona mi dice che son ostupendamente disincantato! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Boh sara', pero' a me tutta questa consapevolezza di essere sempre vittime di inculate permanenti me sa tanto di placebo...

per il deboscio attuale a cui siamo arrivati, ognuno fa la sua parte e farla pure da passivo e rassegnato alle inculate cosmiche, non certo aiuta...

oseno' come diceva un tale, teste di cazzo crescono e vanno ammazzate subito da piccole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

secondo voi non c'e' piu' speranza, io invece credo che sta mentalita' non prevarra', fosse magari a forza de cazzotti e calci in culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Per la prima volta mi sento combattuta … scacco matto! 



  Non ho avuto una vita facile … ho sempre combattuto, non mi è stato regalato niente … lo so che ognuno di noi ha le sue lotte … 



  Sono italo-spagnola, figlia di operai e cresciuta all’estero … ho vissuto la depressione devastante di mio padre, il bigottismo incredibile della mia famiglia italiana … il razzismo dentro e fuori di casa, ho subito violenza quando neanche sapevo che esistessero certe cose … ecc. … mi sono ammalata di una malattia dalla quale non guarisco più a causa degli effetti collaterali di un trattamento … e ora questo … 



  No, io non ci sto … cavolo! Non mi sta bene!!! Urlo basta!!! :incazzato::incazzato:


  Come sono realmente? … non lo so … ma non accetto di sentirmi straziata dalla vita … non accetto di sentirmi una nullità per un errore commesso da un'altra persona … ci sono già passata … NON CI STO! 



  Amo la vita … anche se lei me ne fa passare di tutti i colori … 



Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao! Sarà la giornata allora perchè anch'io stamani sono proprio giù di corda. Provo a esprimere quello che penso: qui non si tratta di giustificare il tradimento, ma di vederne i motivi che hanno portato a farlo. Ogni comportamento umano ha delle motivazioni, e quindi anche l'odiosa pratica. Capirne le cause è, secondo me, fondamentale per una ricostruzione. Si parte sempre da qui. Ma tu, li conosci questi motivi? E, se sì, arrivi a capirli, anche se ti fanno male? Lui è stato disponibile a mostrarteli?
> Questo è il primo passo, poi ne verranno altri, e tutti dolorosi, purtroppo.
> Poi, metterai tutto quanto sui piatti della bilancia e farai la tua valutazione. E' un grosso lavoro, e anch'io ne sono appena all'inizio...


  Si oggi è proprio una brutta giornata … 



  Secondo lui è perché si è sentito abbandonato da tutto e da tutti quando mi sono ammalata. È stato (e lo è ancora) un periodo molto triste e difficile. Mi ha spiegato che non vedeva una via d’uscita … che stava soffocando nelle responsabilità quotidiane e che ha preso paura di affrontarle … 

  Nella nostra storia di coppia ero io la forza tirante … ero io che prendevo le decisioni (non fraintendere, non sono per niente una persona dominante) … ero l’ottimista, vedevo sempre tutto positivo e trovavo sempre una via … lui invece tende a essere depressivo, vede subito tutto nero … 
  Secondo lui la nostra storia andava bene … ma si è sentito crollare il mondo a dosso e non è stato capace di affrontare la realtà. 
  Ora, io lo posso capire, veramente. E gli voglio un bene dell’anima, perché è una buona persona … e per tanti altri motivi. Ma non pensavo che fosse così debole, lo facevo più forte, combattivo e soprattutto leale. Sono delusa di essermi talmente ingannata in una persona … lui vuole dimenticare … ma io non ci riesco … 



  Gli ho appena telefonato e detto come sto … la sua reazione è stata che oggi rientra … non vuole che stia sola con questo stato d’animo … secondo me, ha solo paura ... 





sienne


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Per la prima volta mi sento combattuta … scacco matto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ascolta nun fa' cazzate, verso te stessa intendo......

menalo a sangue...

so' tutte stronzate e la ciliegina del tradirti quando eri ammalata e' da vigliacchi all'ennesima potenza...

a questo deve rimanergli un segno che se lo deve ricordare finche' crepa, damme retta...

solo cosi' si faranno carico delle loro responsabilita' per cio' che hanno commesso illudendosi di restare impuniti e scaricare sugli altri le colpe delle loro stronzate perche' convinti di trovare sempre gente "civile" e che abbozza...

damme retta...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Per la prima volta mi sento combattuta … scacco matto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di cosa ha paura secondo te?


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono giustificazioni, hai capito male.
> 
> E' così e basta. E' come domandarsi perchè ci si innamora... fa parte delle cose della vita.


  Ho riflettuto … 


  No, non condivido. L’innamorarsi è un evento naturale … l’ingannare, mentire, tradire (tutto ripetutamente) no … è una *decisione* di voler essere egoisti in quei momenti … di vedere solo se stessi …


  … a me questo tipo di egoismo non sta bene … un egoismo che non ha rispetto per nessuno e niente … 

  sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di cosa ha paura secondo te?


  Qualche settimana fa, così dal niente, mi ha detto che ha paura che alla fine lo lasci. Mi conosce bene, anche se abbiamo accantonato il discorso … lui sa, che ancora non ho trovato la pace … e sa, che sono molto “rigida” e “dura” una volta che prendo una decisione. 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa, così dal niente, mi ha detto che ha paura che alla fine lo lasci. Mi conosce bene, anche se abbiamo accantonato il discorso … lui sa, che ancora non ho trovato la pace … *e sa, che sono molto “rigida” e “dura” una volta che prendo una decisione. *
> 
> 
> sienne


ed allora accontentalo...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ascolta nun fa' cazzate, verso te stessa intendo......
> 
> menalo a sangue...
> 
> ...


  No, non faccio cazzate … mi voglio troppo bene … veramente! 

  Lui rientra, bene … questa sera si parla … 



  Ho telefonato al notaio … per informarmi come devo procedere … voglio metà della casa, come sicurezza economica. Lui ha sempre detto, che se ci dovessimo lasciare un giorno, mi lascia tutto. Non voglio tutto … la metà … ma lo voglio per iscritto. Ho imparato la lezione … ora devo provvedere per me … mettere le cose in ordine … 



  Un passo alla volta … per il momento sono molto arrabbiata …devo raggionare quando sono più calma ... 


  Sienne


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto …
> 
> 
> No, non condivido. L’innamorarsi è un evento naturale … l’ingannare, mentire, tradire (tutto ripetutamente) no … è una *decisione* di voler essere egoisti in quei momenti … di vedere solo se stessi …
> ...


Ma dai che a bocce ferme è troppo semplice ragionare così! Tu pensi che il traditore non sappia di ferire l'altro? E secondo te perchè lo fa comunque? Perchè è sempre stata una persona falsa e cattiva e ha solo aspettato il momento giusto per ingannare? Ma dai... io ti giuro, sono un pezzo di pane, un ragazzo sensibile e tranquillo eppure l'ho fatto... e sia chiaro che non provavo piacere a ferire mia moglie.

Ci sono delle cose nella vita che esulano dalla logica... alle quali non si dice ne si ne no, si fanno e basta seguendo l'istinto. Cose che somigliano molto a necessità.

Egoismo? Probabilmente si, ma a livello inconscio. Il traditore per poter fare quello che fa, sviluppa una sorta di guscio dei sentimenti che lo isola dal mondo circostante. In un certo vive un'altra realtà e quella vecchia... non lo tocca più di tanto.

E ora avanti ragazzi, massacratemi pure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> No, non faccio cazzate … mi voglio troppo bene … veramente!
> 
> Bene, perche' non si sa mai...
> 
> ...


E' giusto che ti prenda la meta' della casa, ma solo se l'avete comprata in comunione dei beni.

perche' altrimenti se era gia' sua, molla il colpo...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che a bocce ferme è troppo semplice ragionare così! Tu pensi che il traditore non sappia di ferire l'altro? E secondo te perchè lo fa comunque? Perchè è sempre stata una persona falsa e cattiva e ha solo aspettato il momento giusto per ingannare? Ma dai... io ti giuro, sono un pezzo di pane, un ragazzo sensibile e tranquillo eppure l'ho fatto... e sia chiaro che non provavo piacere a ferire mia moglie.
> 
> Ci sono delle cose nella vita che esulano dalla logica... alle quali non si dice ne si ne no, si fanno e basta seguendo l'istinto. Cose che somigliano molto a necessità.
> 
> ...


Ma se questa tua consapevolezza ex-post sul tuo "interno intimo"..:mrgreen:.. fosse scaturita invece da una presa di coscienza ex-ante magari con un giretto qua fatto all'epoca, avresti proceduto lo stesso imperterrito?

Per me non avresti cambiato una virgola...altro che le palle che ce raccontamo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' giusto che ti prenda la meta' della casa, ma solo se l'avete comprata in comunione dei beni.
> 
> perche' altrimenti se era gia' sua, molla il colpo...



la casa sta a nome suo ... per farla trasferire anche a nome mio, bisogna pagare un bel pò ... perciò non l'abbiamo mai fatto ... fin'ora c'era la fiducia. Ho investito tutto quello che avevo in quella casa ... e non è poco ... o la metà o quello che ho investito ... 


sienne


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa, così dal niente, mi ha detto che ha paura che alla fine lo lasci. Mi conosce bene, anche se abbiamo accantonato il discorso … lui sa, che ancora non ho trovato la pace … e sa, che sono molto “rigida” e “dura” una volta che prendo una decisione.
> 
> 
> sienne


questo è un bene

sia che lui ti interessi ancora (dato che evidentemente tu interessi a lui)
sia che lui non ti interessi più (perchè così quando lo molli ne soffre)


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> la casa sta a nome suo ... per farla trasferire anche a nome mio, bisogna pagare un bel pò ... perciò non l'abbiamo mai fatto ... fin'ora c'era la fiducia. Ho investito tutto quello che avevo in quella casa ... e non è poco ... o la metà o quello che ho investito ...
> 
> 
> sienne


E quello che hai messo lo puoi dimostrare?

Ma perche' fate tante cazzate una dietro l'altra?

Quant'e' in percentuale?

Quello se vuole non ti rida' un cazzo indietro...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che a bocce ferme è troppo semplice ragionare così! Tu pensi che il traditore non sappia di ferire l'altro? E secondo te perchè lo fa comunque? Perchè è sempre stata una persona falsa e cattiva e ha solo aspettato il momento giusto per ingannare? Ma dai... io ti giuro, sono un pezzo di pane, un ragazzo sensibile e tranquillo eppure l'ho fatto... e sia chiaro che non provavo piacere a ferire mia moglie.
> 
> Ci sono delle cose nella vita che esulano dalla logica... alle quali non si dice ne si ne no, si fanno e basta seguendo l'istinto. Cose che somigliano molto a necessità.
> 
> ...


  Non è una costante … ma in quel momento il rispetto o l’amore per il partner viene a mancare. Si considera solo se stessi e le proprie esigenze … il resto non conta più … capisco bene, che per sopportare uno costruisce un guscio di protezione … anche il mio compagno è un pezzo di pane … ma questa storia di essere succubi di una dinamica che è più forte di qualsiasi razionalità … ho difficoltà a concepirla … anche perché non si tratta di un momento … ma di sei mesi 



sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quello che hai messo lo puoi dimostrare?
> 
> Ma perche' fate tante cazzate una dietro l'altra?
> 
> ...



... quasi la metà ... 

... ho avuto fiducia ... 

... vediamo cosa dice sta sera ... 


sienne


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Non è una costante … ma in quel momento il rispetto o l’amore per il partner viene a mancare. Si considera solo se stessi e le proprie esigenze … il resto non conta più … capisco bene, che per sopportare uno costruisce un guscio di protezione … anche il mio compagno è un pezzo di pane … ma questa storia di essere succubi di una dinamica che è più forte di qualsiasi razionalità … ho difficoltà a concepirla … anche perché non si tratta di un momento … ma di sei mesi
> 
> 
> 
> sienne



Sei mesi... e che vuoi che sia? Quanto tempo hanno da trascorrere insieme gli amanti in fondo? Attimi rubati e nulla più.

E non tirarmi fuori l'amore e nemmeno il rispetto... non sono mai messi sul piatto del sacrificio da parte del traditore. Nulla dell'altra vita viene preso in considerazione. E' un esilio forzato quello che si vive.

Ma ammetto che dette così queste cose suonino poco credibili... se mi conoscessi e avessi potuto toccare con mano la mia storia, forse mi crederesti.

Poi sia chiaro, esistono i pezzi di emme che tradiscono consapevolmetne e senza tanti scrupoli, così come esistono quelli che il tradimento se lo meritano.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto …
> 
> 
> No, non condivido. L’innamorarsi è un evento naturale … l’ingannare, mentire, tradire (tutto ripetutamente) no … è una *decisione* di voler essere egoisti in quei momenti … di vedere solo se stessi …
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola!!!


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola!!!



Siete troppo toccati nel vivo per poter comprendere... ma vi capisco eccome, pure io ero così.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che a bocce ferme è troppo semplice ragionare così! Tu pensi che il traditore non sappia di ferire l'altro? E secondo te perchè lo fa comunque? Perchè è sempre stata una persona falsa e cattiva e ha solo aspettato il momento giusto per ingannare? Ma dai... io ti giuro, sono un pezzo di pane, un ragazzo sensibile e tranquillo eppure l'ho fatto... e sia chiaro che non provavo piacere a ferire mia moglie.
> 
> Ci sono delle cose nella vita che esulano dalla logica... alle quali non si dice ne si ne no, si fanno e basta seguendo l'istinto. Cose che somigliano molto a necessità.
> 
> ...


E invece è egoismo e basta...altro che guscio dei sentimenti e bla bla...troppo comoda la scusa dell'altra realtà...e intanto inganni l'ignaro partner....


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece è egoismo e basta...altro che guscio dei sentimenti e bla bla...troppo comoda la scusa dell'altra realtà...e intanto inganni l'ignaro partner....


Ma tu hai mai tradito?

E ribadisco: non è che si debba giustificare uno che tradisce ogni due per tre, il mio è un discorso generale.

Può succedere a chiunque di tradire una volta nella vita, è molto umana come cosa.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai tradito?
> 
> E ribadisco: non è che si debba giustificare uno che tradisce ogni due per tre, il mio è un discorso generale.
> 
> Può succedere a chiunque di tradire una volta nella vita, è molto umana come cosa.


No!!! e non ho 20 anni, ma 37 e le occasioni non mi sarebbero mancate sai....tutto sta nei sentimenti che hai per la tua partner e al valore che dai al rispetto e fiducia...

Se non si è notato oggi ho una giornata piuttosto negativa


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece è egoismo e basta...altro che guscio dei sentimenti e bla bla...troppo comoda la scusa dell'altra realtà...e intanto inganni l'ignaro partner....


invece a me pare plausibile come spiegazione per un tradimento (non per un seriale)
semmai temo possa essere troppo "facile" come spiegazione


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No!!! e non ho 20 anni, ma 37 e le occasioni non mi sarebbero mancate sai....tutto sta nei sentimenti che hai per la tua partner e al valore che dai al rispetto e fiducia...
> 
> Se non si è notato oggi ho una giornata piuttosto negativa


ma guarda che quello che dice kid è quasi più assolutorio per il tradito che per il traditore


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma guarda che quello che dice kid è quasi più assolutorio per il tradito che per il traditore


Mmmmhhh...non riesco a cogliere come lo interpreti


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma guarda che quello che dice kid è quasi più assolutorio per il tradito che per il traditore


:up:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei mesi... e che vuoi che sia? Quanto tempo hanno da trascorrere insieme gli amanti in fondo? Attimi rubati e nulla più.
> 
> E non tirarmi fuori l'amore e nemmeno il rispetto... non sono mai messi sul piatto del sacrificio da parte del traditore. Nulla dell'altra vita viene preso in considerazione. E' un esilio forzato quello che si vive.
> 
> ...


  … più volte la settimana … rientrava spesso molto tardi … la scusa era che doveva lavorare … 
  … il venerdì mio padre veniva a prendere mia figlia e me, così che lui si potesse riposare da una settimana faticosa di lavoro e per non esserli di peso … rientravo sabato sera … 
  Più ci penso … e più mi arrabbio … il suo comportamento durante quei sei mesi è stato insopportabile e vile … come ti sei comportato tu verso tua moglie non lo so … 



sienne


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> … più volte la settimana … rientrava spesso molto tardi … la scusa era che doveva lavorare …
> … il venerdì mio padre veniva a prendere mia figlia e me, così che lui si potesse riposare da una settimana faticosa di lavoro e per non esserli di peso … rientravo sabato sera …
> Più ci penso … e più mi arrabbio … il suo comportamento durante quei sei mesi è stato insopportabile e vile … come ti sei comportato tu verso tua moglie non lo so …
> 
> ...



Vabbè mia moglie consegnava il figlioletto alla nonnina paterna (che detesta) di sera per poter stare più serena con il suo amichetto. Eppure ora è tornata ad essere una brava madre e devi vedere quanto è più attenta e vigle nei miei confronti... antenne belle dritte!. Ma se ripenso a com'era in quel periodo, avrei dovuto chiedere altro che il divorzio!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...non riesco a cogliere come lo interpreti


si è detto spesso in questo forum e nel precedente
che il traditore (quello che crede di vivere un nuovo amore, non il seriale) non lo fa contro il coniuge, ma solo per sè

e spesso non è una reazione alle mancanze del partner
ma alle proprie

soprattutto all'inizio il coniuge sembra come un personaggio sullo sfondo 
in alcuni casi come una specie di parte di sè che esiste ma non disturba 

solo  in un secondo momento diventa una presenza disturbante, un ostacolo alla propria immaginata felicità, la fonte dei sensi di colpa ...

il traditore innamorato classico non era infelice col coniuge
scopre "dopo" che era infelicissimo
scopre dopo che sbagliava ad apprezzare quelle che considerava doti del coniuge, perchè, misteriosamente, erano difetti insopportabili
(esempio: il coniuge che tendeva a non rompere, diventa disinteressato, ma ce ne son tanti altri)
i difetti restano difetti, ma più gravi di come prima li considerava


d'alto canto all'inizio il traditore vede nell'amante solo pregi
anche quando ne conosce quelli che percepirebbe come difetti, questi non lo riguardano, fanno parte di un'altra vita, sono rivolti "contro" altri e mai lo sarebbero verso di lui
tipico il caso di chi si innamora di chi ammette di aver avuto diversi amanti tradendo reiteratamente il proprio coniuge:
ma per il traditore innamorato quello è un segno di quanto l'amante è infelice con il proprio coniuge, del fatto che le loro anime si cercavano disperatamente senza trovarsi, che erano predestinati ecc.ecc. (chiunque altro direbbe invece altro con epiteti assortiti)

in sintesi 
è più o meno quel che dice kid
come se venisse costruita una realtà parallela
che piano piano si sostituisce a quella precedente


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si è detto spesso in questo forum e nel precedente
> che il traditore (quello che crede di vivere un nuovo amore, non il seriale) non lo fa contro il coniuge, ma solo per sè
> 
> e spesso non è una reazione alle mancanze del partner
> ...


Ma che uno possa tradire assolvendo o no il coniuge, che cambia?

e' la somma che fa il totale...:mrgreen:

insomma te sei sprecata n'esegesi su Kid... prossimo santo??...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si è detto spesso in questo forum e nel precedente
> che il traditore (quello che crede di vivere un nuovo amore, non il seriale) non lo fa contro il coniuge, ma solo per sè
> 
> e spesso non è una reazione alle mancanze del partner
> ...



Farò erigere un monumento che ti rappresenta in Piazza Duomo. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si è detto spesso in questo forum e nel precedente
> che il traditore (quello che crede di vivere un nuovo amore, non il seriale) non lo fa contro il coniuge, ma solo per sè
> 
> e spesso non è una reazione alle mancanze del partner
> ...


Per me è stato diverso, ma non c'è dubbio che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi sia così...
Inizio anche oggi  a quotarti:up:


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> insomma te sei sprecata n'esegesi su Kid... prossimo santo??...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Arrivi tardi amico. M'hanno fatto martire anni fa.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi amico. M'hanno fatto martire anni fa.


Allora e' la prova che la chiesa e' marcia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Per la prima volta mi sento combattuta … scacco matto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...lui si è sentito solo in un momento così critico e non ha retto al carico di emotività che agitava il suo animo. Hai visto come fa presto un uomo (non saranno tutti così, ma...) a lasciare la via maestra per compensare il suo disagio? Loro non sanno  convivere con le emozioni forti che sono provocate da grossi problemi come potrebbero essere quelli riguardanti la salute, non ce la fanno e devono trovarsi una via di fuga, di sollievo. Che bravi!
Noi siamo senza dubbio più allenate alle tempeste emotive e loro ci chiedono anche di essere compresi! 
Ora che hai capito i motivi che l'hanno spinto dall'altra parte, puoi esserne sollevata poichè non si è trattato di amore, quindi niente coinvolgimenti che è la cosa che più ci sconvolge, vero? Quindi, cosa è stato? Una distrazione al malessere che lo attanagliava, nient'altro. Visto sotto questa ottica potrebbe non sembrare tanto grave, eppure quel dolore che ci stravolge è sempre lì, e non dà segno di attenuarsi neanche un po'. Perchè? 
Il motivo è lampante: siamo passate per un periodo in secondo piano, passando dal ruolo di protagoniste a quello di comprimarie, e questo non può andarci giù. Ci assale tanta rabbia oltre alla delusione per avergli donato tutte noi stesse, perchè siamo così quando si ama davvero.
La domanda è "amletica": dargli o non dargli un'altra possibilità? 
Io preferirei rischiare di pentirmene in futuro piuttosto che di averne il rimpianto, quindi opto per la prima opzione, con riserva, perchè nessuno purtroppo può prevederne l'esito. Se ritieni la tua storia salvabile perchè importante penso che se la meriti la possibilità (la storia).
Forse mi sono ripetuta, non ricordo bene cosa ti ho scritto in precedenza, se è così, scusami... e buonanotte, dormici su!


P.S.: è ovvio che lui vuole dimenticare: è il "carnefice" della situazione, ma  forse non ha ancora ben capito che fino a quando non "dimenticherai" tu (e per dimenticare intendo non pensarci 24 ore al giorno) non dimenticherà un bel niente neanche lui, quindi che s'impegni ad aiutarti in tutti i modi possibili, è davvero il minimo che può fare al momento.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lui si è sentito solo in un momento così critico e non ha retto al carico di emotività che agitava il suo animo. Hai visto come fa presto un uomo (non saranno tutti così, ma...) a lasciare la via maestra per compensare il suo disagio? Loro non sanno  convivere con le emozioni forti che sono provocate da grossi problemi come potrebbero essere quelli riguardanti la salute, non ce la fanno e devono trovarsi una via di fuga, di sollievo. Che bravi!
> Noi siamo senza dubbio più allenate alle tempeste emotive e loro ci chiedono anche di essere compresi!
> Ora che hai capito i motivi che l'hanno spinto dall'altra parte, puoi esserne sollevata poichè non si è trattato di amore, quindi niente coinvolgimenti che è la cosa che più ci sconvolge, vero? Quindi, cosa è stato? Una distrazione al malessere che lo attanagliava, nient'altro. Visto sotto questa ottica potrebbe non sembrare tanto grave, eppure quel dolore che ci stravolge è sempre lì, e non dà segno di attenuarsi neanche un po'. Perchè?
> Il motivo è lampante: siamo passate per un periodo in secondo piano, passando dal ruolo di protagoniste a quello di comprimarie, e questo non può andarci giù. Ci assale tanta rabbia oltre alla delusione per avergli donato tutte noi stesse, perchè siamo così quando si ama davvero.
> ...



Ho capito chi sei...

un'infiltrata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto …
> 
> 
> No, non condivido. L’innamorarsi è un evento naturale … l’ingannare, mentire, tradire (tutto ripetutamente) no … è una *decisione* di voler essere egoisti in quei momenti … di vedere solo se stessi …
> ...



...ma infatti si sta parlando di un errore, un grosso errore commesso da un essere umano per sua natura "imperfetto". Se non fosse così, non ci sarebbe niente da perdonare a nessuno.
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho capito chi sei...
> 
> un'infiltrata...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



...ma che stai a dì Stermì? Mi sa che il bottiglione stasera te lo sei fatto fuori tutto da solo!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma che stai a dì Stermì? Mi sa che il bottiglione stasera te lo sei fatto fuori tutto da solo!


Caschi male con me se gestisci anche cantine...

il fallimento e' vicino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Comunque a parte gli scherzi, se ti leggo "strana" e' che una persona soggetta alla sindrome di Stoccolma come te non mi era ancora capitato di leggere...


----------



## oceansize (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi, se ti leggo "strana" e' che una persona soggetta alla sindrome di Stoccolma come te non mi era ancora capitato di leggere...


 quella cosa che hai postato qualche giorno fa sui condizionamenti ecc dove l'hai presa che mi interessa?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> quella cosa che hai postato qualche giorno fa sui condizionamenti ecc dove l'hai presa che mi interessa?


La roba sulla Gestalt?

c'e' parecchio sul web oltre che col mulo...

e' usata anche nella comunicazione, grafica, siti web...oltre che in psicologia sociale etc..


----------



## oceansize (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La roba sulla Gestalt?
> 
> c'e' parecchio sul web oltre che col mulo...
> 
> e' usata anche nella comunicazione, grafica, siti web...oltre che in psicologia sociale etc..


grazie poi cerco  
ma quindi Gestalt la stessa cosa dell'orientamento in psicoterapia?
poi basta ot


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie poi cerco
> ma quindi Gestalt la stessa cosa dell'orientamento in psicoterapia?
> poi basta ot


mi sa di si'...

ci voleva una che stava nell'altro forum...era psicologa con quell'orientamento...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie poi cerco
> ma quindi Gestalt la stessa cosa dell'orientamento in psicoterapia?
> poi basta ot


Si ma è roba superata da molti anni comunque, so che si studia come dire, un tempo c'era anche sta teoria qua...vedi tu.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma è roba superata da molti anni comunque, so che si studia come dire, un tempo c'era anche sta teoria qua...vedi tu.


Cioe' la dissonanza cognitiva di Festinger, allievo di Kurt Lewin, per te e' una cazzata superata?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se venisse quella che dicevo dell'altro forum, (Lewin reincarnato), te farebbe nero...

e magari te farebbe pure una diagnosi gratissse visto che se divertirebbe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma infatti si sta parlando di un errore, un grosso errore commesso da un essere umano per sua natura "imperfetto". Se non fosse così, non ci sarebbe niente da perdonare a nessuno.
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Oh brava!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lui si è sentito solo in un momento così critico e non ha retto al carico di emotività che agitava il suo animo. Hai visto come fa presto un uomo (non saranno tutti così, ma...) a lasciare la via maestra per compensare il suo disagio? Loro non sanno  convivere con le emozioni forti che sono provocate da grossi problemi come potrebbero essere quelli riguardanti la salute, non ce la fanno e devono trovarsi una via di fuga, di sollievo. Che bravi!
> Noi siamo senza dubbio più allenate alle tempeste emotive e loro ci chiedono anche di essere compresi!
> Ora che hai capito i motivi che l'hanno spinto dall'altra parte, puoi esserne sollevata poichè non si è trattato di amore, quindi niente coinvolgimenti che è la cosa che più ci sconvolge, vero? Quindi, cosa è stato? Una distrazione al malessere che lo attanagliava, nient'altro. Visto sotto questa ottica potrebbe non sembrare tanto grave, eppure quel dolore che ci stravolge è sempre lì, e non dà segno di attenuarsi neanche un po'. Perchè?
> Il motivo è lampante: siamo passate per un periodo in secondo piano, passando dal ruolo di protagoniste a quello di comprimarie, e questo non può andarci giù. Ci assale tanta rabbia oltre alla delusione per avergli donato tutte noi stesse, perchè siamo così quando si ama davvero.
> ...


Diletta mi piace ciò che scrivi.

Sienne... ma si dai, è sempre la solita, vecchia e arcinota storia. Il traditore che torna ma il tradito non è convinto che sia pentito, il tradito và in depressione, il traditore non sa che fare... un circolo vizioso che (questo si) può portare alla fine di un rapporto. Guarda che qui è pieno di gente con il cuore spezzato, che in un certo momento della propria vita vedeva solo nero, che stava smettendo di crederci...

Io ti parlo così, però ti assicuro che fino a poco tempo fa ti saresti sparata sostanze allucinogene in vena leggendo i miei thread.

Disperazione, rabbia, gelosia, incapacità a superare gli ostacoli... ero l'emblema del tradito distrutto. Oggi invece sto bene.... perchè? Perchè ho capito DAVVERO che nella coppia ci sono problemi più grandi.

Brucia eh il tradimento, non dico di no. Ma c'è di peggio, c'è di MOLTO peggio in una coppia. C'è l'indifferenza reciproca, c'è la morte dei sentimenti.... qui invece mi pare ci sia dolore da una parte e pentimento dall'altra.... che cosa manca allora? Siete una coppia che combatte ancora mi pare e questo non è da tutti.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Diletta mi piace ciò che scrivi.
> 
> Sienne... ma si dai, è sempre la solita, vecchia e arcinota storia. Il traditore che torna ma il tradito non è convinto che sia pentito, il tradito và in depressione, il traditore non sa che fare... un circolo vizioso che (questo si) può portare alla fine di un rapporto. Guarda che qui è pieno di gente con il cuore spezzato, che in un certo momento della propria vita vedeva solo nero, che stava smettendo di crederci...
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Diletta mi piace ciò che scrivi.
> 
> Sienne... ma si dai, è sempre la solita, vecchia e arcinota storia. Il traditore che torna ma il tradito non è convinto che sia pentito, il tradito và in depressione, il traditore non sa che fare... un circolo vizioso che (questo si) può portare alla fine di un rapporto. Guarda che qui è pieno di gente con il cuore spezzato, che in un certo momento della propria vita vedeva solo nero, che stava smettendo di crederci...
> 
> ...



Grazie per le tue parole, ci sei di grande aiuto! Tua moglie ha un grande tesoro che spero che apprezzi.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole, ci sei di grande aiuto! Tua moglie ha un grande tesoro che spero che apprezzi.


Mantieni pure questa idea che hai di me, non andare a leggere i miei vecchi thread, altrimenti mi cadete in depressione, sono serio!

Mia moglie? Ci siamo fatti molto male reciprocamente... ma solo per dare una scossa al rapporto. Avere due figli, uno più bello dell'altro, non ha prezzo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mantieni pure questa idea che hai di me, non andare a leggere i miei vecchi thread, altrimenti mi cadete in depressione, sono serio!
> 
> Mia moglie? Ci siamo fatti molto male reciprocamente*... ma solo per dare una scossa al rapporto*. Avere due figli, uno più bello dell'altro, non ha prezzo.


ammazza che cambiamento.
a pensarla bene direi che ti sei rasserenato, a pensarla male sembri spianare la strada a qualcosa di molto umano e imperfetto


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammazza che cambiamento.
> a pensarla bene direi che ti sei rasserenato, a pensarla male sembri spianare la strada a qualcosa di molto umano e imperfetto


:rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (14 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già detto infinite volte, io sono convinto che il tradimento "fisico" in sé e per sé abbia ben scarso valore, al contrario di quello affettivo che è invece quello che devasta di più il tradito.
> Forte sostenitore del famoso motto "'na lavada e 'na sciugada.......", penso che pure dietro al malessere che si ingenera al pensiero di essere stati traditi per una scopata si celi in realtà solamente un senso di abbandono.
> Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare di essere stati messi da parte. Fa male sapere od anche solo pensare che non sia stato gradito ed accettato dal nostro parner ciò che pensavamo di avergli offerto.
> Tutto il resto son cagate, sono fisime pseudomoralistiche e pseudoculturali, sono paure da paesani, il timore del giudizio altrui, oppure solamente puro e semplice egoismo.
> ...


Ciao Alce. Se guardo mia moglie adesso, e ripenso al passato, noto che, nonostanze gli sforzi fisici e mentali per mandare avanti la prole giorno dopo giorno, il resto sembra più facile da "portare avanti" e quindi da gestire; questo vale per entrambi.
E' anche vero che sono alcuni mesi in cui non parliamo di noi due, e, sinceramente, per quanto mi riguarda, non ne sento il bisogno.
Questo può voler soltanto dire che abbiamo interiorizzato la situazione e ce ne siamo fatti una ragione, che abbiamo preso coscienza di noi due e che, a conti fatti, stiamo bene così lontani l'uno dall'altra (pur con le lacune ed i momenti sicuri di difficoltà emotiva). Questo non vuol però dire che non abbiamo bisogno di qualcun altro o qualcun'altra accanto, sia chiaro!
Non pensiamo più al passato; è passato tempo e, come immaginavo, questo mi è stato medico. Siamo persone adulte, mettiamo davanti i bisogni della famiglia e dei figli di fronte a noi stessi, perché è così che si deve fare. Posso dire che i problemi si sono spostati, e non riguardano più la fase sentimental-emotiva della coppia che fu. Abbiamo preso coscienza che indietro non si torna e che ha solo senso guardare avanti.
E' come se fosse stata una guerra-lampo, dove vincitori e sconfitti sono le stesse persone cui vi hanno partecipato. Penso questo valga per tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Farò erigere un monumento che ti rappresenta in Piazza Duomo. :up:


basta che poi le statuine da lancio siano più pesanti di quelle del duomo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Conte, son cambiato sai.... non lo dico per farmi bello con te, ma perchè è la verità.
> 
> Il mio era un pensiero vago e disinteressato, senza molto di personale. Voglio dire: chi soffre di più e perchè? E chi può dirlo questo?
> 
> Se lo chiedi a un disilluso dell'amore come me, è chiaro che ti rispondo: ma che ti frega dell'amore?


Kid: stai solo diventando UOMO.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid: stai solo diventando UOMO.


E' la cosa migliore che potessi sentirmi dire.


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid, tu eri distrutto, ma sinceramente...non potevi chiederti una cosa  che spesso viene da chiedersi "Che cosa ho fatto per  meritarmi questo???" Tu eri conoscio di cosa avevi fatto!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, tu eri distrutto, ma sinceramente...non potevi chiederti una cosa  che spesso viene da chiedersi "Che cosa ho fatto per  meritarmi questo???" Tu eri conoscio di cosa avevi fatto!


Non mi interessa più sapere perchè e se meritavo quello che è successo.

Sicuro non sono un santo e sapevo che non lo era nemmeno mia moglie.

Il fatto è che sto meglio nella disillusione, piuttosto che nel crogiolarmi nel dolore del tradimento, che se preso in maniera sbagliata ho i miei dubbi possa essere dimenticato.

Ho capito che la via migliore è quella di dare meno importanza a certe cose, demonizzare ciò che ci fa paura.

Un mio amico sta morendo di cancro ai polmoni. Ha due figli, una moglie stupenda. Non ha mai fumato. Mi faccio schifo a fare la vittima per delle corna, che io per primo ho messo. Ci sono cose più importanti: i figli, la salute, gli amici. L'amore può aspettare... sempre che ne abbia voglia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi interessa più sapere perchè e se meritavo quello che è successo.
> 
> Sicuro non sono un santo e sapevo che non lo era nemmeno mia moglie.
> 
> ...


 questo è sacrosanto....
ma cosa vuol dire_ l'amore può aspettare?_


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è sacrosanto....
> ma cosa vuol dire_ l'amore può aspettare?_



Che l'amore ora non lo sento dentro di me. E quello che mi dà mia moglie non lo percepisco come una necessità. 

E' una fase della mia vita in cui l'amore mi dà "fastidio". Io che ero uno che si innamorava facilmente dell'amore stesso, ora lo rinnego. Curiosa la vita.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che l'amore ora non lo sento dentro di me. E quello che mi dà mia moglie non lo percepisco come una necessità.
> 
> E' una fase della mia vita in cui l'amore mi dà "fastidio". Io che ero uno che si innamorava facilmente dell'amore stesso, ora lo rinnego. *Curiosa la vita*.


sì, molto


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che a bocce ferme è troppo semplice ragionare così! Tu pensi che il traditore non sappia di ferire l'altro? E secondo te perchè lo fa comunque? Perchè è sempre stata una persona falsa e cattiva e ha solo aspettato il momento giusto per ingannare? Ma dai... io ti giuro, sono un pezzo di pane, un ragazzo sensibile e tranquillo eppure l'ho fatto... e sia chiaro che non provavo piacere a ferire mia moglie.
> 
> Ci sono delle cose nella vita che esulano dalla logica... alle quali non si dice ne si ne no, si fanno e basta seguendo l'istinto. Cose che somigliano molto a necessità.
> 
> ...


Ho letto solo oggi Kid.
Hai descritto benissimo la cosa, non avrei potuto spiegarlo meglio. :up:


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho letto solo oggi Kid.
> Hai descritto benissimo la cosa, non avrei potuto spiegarlo meglio. :up:



Ti ringrazio Sabi.


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mantieni pure questa idea che hai di me, non andare a leggere i miei vecchi thread, altrimenti mi cadete in depressione, sono serio!
> 
> Mia moglie? Ci siamo fatti molto male reciprocamente... ma solo per dare una scossa al rapporto. Avere due figli, uno più bello dell'altro, non ha prezzo.



...non avrai fatto niente di nuovo di quello che fa di solito un traditore, immagino! E comunque non mi interessa. Quello che vedo è una grande serietà d'animo, un notevole spessore. 
Ora basta però, non vorrei ingelosire tua moglie!


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi, se ti leggo "strana" e' che una persona soggetta alla sindrome di Stoccolma come te non mi era ancora capitato di leggere...


...ma siccome sono "anestetizzata" non ci arrivo a capire cosa intendi, ma non è colpa mia!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non avrai fatto niente di nuovo di quello che fa di solito un traditore, immagino! E comunque non mi interessa. Quello che vedo è una grande serietà d'animo, un notevole spessore.
> Ora basta però, non vorrei ingelosire tua moglie!



Mia moglie non è mai stata una persona gelosa, tranquilla.


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece è egoismo e basta...altro che guscio dei sentimenti e bla bla...troppo comoda la scusa dell'altra realtà...e intanto inganni l'ignaro partner....


Non sono "bla bla" e neanche giustificazioni. E' chiaro e tondo quello che c'è di qua.


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mantieni pure questa idea che hai di me, non andare a leggere i miei vecchi thread, altrimenti mi cadete in depressione, sono serio!
> 
> Mia moglie? Ci siamo fatti molto male reciprocamente... ma solo per dare una scossa al rapporto. *Avere due figli, *uno più bello dell'altro, *non ha prezzo.*





Sai qual'è la fregatura per me? Che non riesco a concentrarmi sui miei figli per compensare il mio malessere, il nostro affetto reciproco non mi è mai bastato, ho avuto sempre bisogno dell'amore di mio marito per completarmi, per dirmi felice. E ora che c'è questa crisi non so a chi aggrapparmi per uno scampolo di gioia.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Sai qual'è la fregatura per me? Che non riesco a concentrarmi sui miei figli per compensare il mio malessere, il nostro affetto reciproco non mi è mai bastato, ho avuto sempre bisogno dell'amore di mio marito per completarmi, per dirmi felice. E ora che c'è questa crisi non so a chi aggrapparmi per uno scampolo di gioia.


Ma sai, era così pure per me. Dopo essere stato tradito non riuscivo chiaramente a star vicino a mia moglie e non sapevo dove cercare amore. Ammetto di essere stato molto vicino a ritradirla. Poi mi sono avvicinato più a mio figlio. Ora l'amore, quello che può darmi una donna, non lo sento più un desiderio così impellente. Non chiedermi perchè, forse ero solo stufo di dannarmi l'anima.


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid, sei quasi riuscito a superare la cosa, ma bada bene che io ti ho detto quasi. L'illusione della disillusione è un metodo utilizzato per esorcizzare un demone, ma non per combatterlo. vero che ci sono cose peggiori? Non so dirtelo, io mi sono quasi ammazzato ed il risultato sarebbe stato un essere di 30 anni morto. Vero è che se una persona ha un male mortale è il peggio, ma un male psicologico può essere un male mortale come uno fisico, bisogna stare molto attenti, consideriamo che ci sono persone che per come sono fatte sono predestinate a farsi fuori con probabilità molto alte.
Io ho esorcizzato il mio demone confinando la mia sensibilità ed il mio animo in un luogo inaccessibile, ho eliminato quanto di me mi rendeva una bella persona per vivere ma non ho sconfitto il mio demone ed è questo il mio scopo personale, non voglio sopravvivere, voglio vivere che è ben diverso.
Non voglio vivere alla giornata senza sapere come sarò domani, non voglio percepirmi ancora come non sono, cose molto particolari che non so spiegare  meglio.
Kid, il prossimo passo da fare per te è uccidere questo stadio di disillusione con della fiducia, per me tornare ad essere quello che ero seppellendo quello che mi ha fatto male, ma anche se sembra facile questo è un lavooro che può durare anni...visto che l'ho fatto un'altra volta.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, sei quasi riuscito a superare la cosa, ma bada bene che io ti ho detto quasi. L'illusione della disillusione è un metodo utilizzato per esorcizzare un demone, ma non per combatterlo. vero che ci sono cose peggiori? Non so dirtelo, io mi sono quasi ammazzato ed il risultato sarebbe stato un essere di 30 anni morto. Vero è che se una persona ha un male mortale è il peggio, ma un male psicologico può essere un male mortale come uno fisico, bisogna stare molto attenti, consideriamo che ci sono persone che per come sono fatte sono predestinate a farsi fuori con probabilità molto alte.
> Io ho esorcizzato il mio demone confinando la mia sensibilità ed il mio animo in un luogo inaccessibile, ho eliminato quanto di me mi rendeva una bella persona per vivere ma non ho sconfitto il mio demone ed è questo il mio scopo personale, non voglio sopravvivere, voglio vivere che è ben diverso.
> Non voglio vivere alla giornata senza sapere come sarò domani, non voglio percepirmi ancora come non sono, cose molto particolari che non so spiegare  meglio.
> Kid, il prossimo passo da fare per te è uccidere questo stadio di disillusione con della fiducia, per me tornare ad essere quello che ero seppellendo quello che mi ha fatto male, ma anche se sembra facile questo è un lavooro che può durare anni...visto che l'ho fatto un'altra volta.


Me ne rendo conto Dani. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto Dani. Tempo al tempo.


Non crogiolarti mai in questa tua disillusione, potresti innamorarti di questo stato e finire di diventare una persona senza sentimenti!!! :up:


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti, 



  Abbiamo parlato … è stato veramente molto difficile … lui non capisce il perché io stia ancora male, secondo lui ha fatto di tutto per rimettere insieme i cocci … certo non è stato passivo, ma non ne abbiamo parlato … ha fatto in modo, che io non toccassi più l’argomento … 



  Per quanto riguarda il motivo, rimane l’argomento della situazione difficile … rimane il racconto che si è trovato in trance e non capiva più nulla. Ho difficoltà ad accettare queste spiegazioni … perché non mi sembrava che stesse in piedi a canto le sue scarpe per come agiva … ho lasciato correre … è un punto morto … tocca a me capire …


  Per quanto riguarda la casa, di trascrivere la metà a nome mio, l’ho colpito in pieno. L’ha ferito profondamente che io non abbia più fiducia nella sua parola. Lo vive come una rottura definitiva con la nostra vita prima del tradimento … quella vita che era caratterizzata di una fiducia reciproca profonda … mi stringeva e ripeteva, che non sarebbe mai in grado di farmi del male e allo stesso momento si rendeva conto, di com’erano assurde quelle parole … 



  Quello che mi tormenta sono proprio i motivi e il suo comportamento durante quel periodo (non tanto il tradimento sessuale): Ho letto le loro email … e leggere “... tu sei la donna, che ho sempre cercato …” oppure le parole dette spontaneamente quando lo stavo buttando fuori di casa, che da lei non poteva andare perché lavoravano assieme (per me è una dimostrazione che ci aveva pensato …). Mi fa’ capire che cera un coinvolgimento emotivo molto forte … ora, cosa è successo quella sera, quando ho scoperto il tradimento, che da un momento all’altro voleva rimanere? 
  Inoltre il comportamento … non ha protetto la famiglia e soprattutto la figlia. Poteva “trombare” quanto voleva, senza far pesare a me il fatto che mi sia ammalata e far arrivare l’ombra dell’amante fino a mia figlia. Non si sapeva ancora, se ce l’avrei fatta … non sono solo stata messa da parte, ma abbandonata a me stessa e lui che mi veniva ancora addosso … 
  I motivi … non ci capisco niente … ma qualcosa mi tormenta … qualcosa non quadra … e lui non vuole andare affondo. È vero … il suo comportamento da quella sera ha cambiato radicalmente … ma io con questa storia ho perso l’autostima … non riesco ad immaginarmi che sia rimasto per me … 

  sienne


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Inoltre il comportamento … non ha protetto la famiglia e soprattutto la figlia. Poteva “trombare” quanto voleva, senza far pesare a me il fatto che mi sia ammalata* e far arrivare l’ombra dell’amante fino a mia figlia*. Non si sapeva ancora, se ce l’avrei fatta … non sono solo stata messa da parte, ma abbandonata a me stessa e lui che mi veniva ancora addosso …
> I motivi … non ci capisco niente … ma qualcosa mi tormenta … qualcosa non quadra … e lui non vuole andare affondo. È vero … il suo comportamento da quella sera ha cambiato radicalmente … ma io con questa storia ho perso l’autostima … non riesco ad immaginarmi che sia rimasto per me …
> 
> sienne


Mi sono persa qualcosa, lui ha fatto entrare l'amante nella vita della figlia?

Non avete preso in considerazione l'idea di andare da un terapista di coppia, nemmeno se questo servisse a te per capire?

Posto così, nemmeno a me convince il tutto...


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa non capisco.... cosa lo ha portato al tradimento.... 

hai fatto bene... a chiedere metà della casa perchè dovresti capire ed accettare tutto? ALmeno una minima sicurezza economica.. ma non solo per te ma per tua figlia... 
Perdonare metabolizzare cercare di recuperare ok.. ma un minimo di ragionevolezza e pararsi il cuxx credo sia fondamentale...


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti 



Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono persa qualcosa, lui ha fatto entrare l'amante nella vita della figlia?
> 
> Non avete preso in considerazione l'idea di andare da un terapista di coppia, nemmeno se questo servisse a te per capire?
> 
> Posto così, nemmeno a me convince il tutto...


  Indirettamente l’amante è arrivata fino a mia figlia. Comprava dei regali in nome suo. Mia figlia si rendeva conto che qualcosa non quadrava … ed io ero troppo debole per rendermene conto … assicuravo mia figlia che probabilmente era la sorella … lei non ne era convinta. Cominciò a odiare il padre per come mi trattava … lei piccolina capì ed era sola, io non sono stata in grado di proteggerla. 

  Ora, ammesso e non concesso che lui si fosse perduto, stava in trance ecc. … che cavolo di donna ha scelto? Anche lei in trance? Non si sono fermati di fronte a nulla … mi si spezza il cuore pensando a quello che ha passato mia figlia … stava perdendo quasi una madre e il padre invece di coccolarla la mette in una situazione ambigua … 

  Il giorno dopo che ho scoperto tutto volevo parlare con l’amante. Quella si mette a urlare al telefono come una pazza (qualche minuto prima era stata lasciata da lui) … niente da fare. Urlava e parlava solo lei … che i problemi tra il mio compagno e me non la riguardavano. Cercai di spiegare che il motivo era un altro … ma niente … prepotente, maleducata e mentecatta!!! Ha turbato l’anima di mia figlia!!! 

  Una delle condizioni che avevo posto, era di fare una terapia. Lui in un primo momento ha acconsentito … poi mi ha assicurato che me lo dimostrava ecc. Sta di fatto, che non vuole affrontare. 



Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusa non capisco.... cosa lo ha portato al tradimento....
> 
> hai fatto bene... a chiedere metà della casa perchè dovresti capire ed accettare tutto? ALmeno una minima sicurezza economica.. ma non solo per te ma per tua figlia...
> Perdonare metabolizzare cercare di recuperare ok.. ma un minimo di ragionevolezza e pararsi il cuxx credo sia fondamentale...


  Ma, infatti!!! Che vada a quel paese lui e la storia della fiducia … la metà mi tocca … se non la vuole dare a me, allora che trascriva la metà alla figlia … vediamo … rimango calma e tattica … non si sa mai … qua ho combinato un guaio … ora devo rimediare ... 

sienne


----------



## tradito77 (15 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In certe cose riconosco la mia storia.
Anche la mia compagna non ha mai voluto andare a fondo sui motivi, ma lei mi ha dimostrato tutto il suo pentimento e il malessere per quello che ha fatto. 
Sono giunto alla conclusione che il motivo sia talmente stupido e banale  che anche lei faccia fatica a capire come sia potuto accadere: semplicemente in quel momento è stata corteggiata, si è sentita bene e si è lasciata trasportare senza pensare troppo alle conseguenze.

Ma anche per me è un capitolo ancora ben aperto dopo più di 2 anni. 
Sienne devi dirglielo. Io l'ho fatto. Le ho detto che avrei continuato ad avere molti dubbi e tormenti e che solo parlandone con lei potevo superarli.  Fa male a tutti e due, ma in questa melma ci siamo tutti e due e se vogliamo andare avanti insieme dobbiamo dividerci il peso di questo macigno.

Non tenere tutto dentro di te. Fa malissimo!


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> In certe cose riconosco la mia storia.
> Anche la mia compagna non ha mai voluto andare a fondo sui motivi, ma lei mi ha dimostrato tutto il suo pentimento e il malessere per quello che ha fatto.
> Sono giunto alla conclusione che il motivo sia talmente stupido e banale che anche lei faccia fatica a capire come sia potuto accadere: semplicemente in quel momento è stata corteggiata, si è sentita bene e si è lasciata trasportare senza pensare troppo alle conseguenze.
> 
> ...


vero!!!!
Parlate..... e se lui non vuole parlare... parla tu! come un martello pneumatico!!


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sienne, rimani irremovibile sulla metà della casa, mi raccomando! Se fossi in te, però, non farei la cavolata di intestarla alla figlia perchè, e non me ne volere, quando lei sarà adulta potrebbe sempre rivendicarne il diritto, sai, non sappiamo come vanno le cose della vita, e tu rimarresti un'altra volta fregata. Quindi tutelati,  ma per te stessa !


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, rimani irremovibile sulla metà della casa, mi raccomando! Se fossi in te, però, non farei la cavolata di intestarla alla figlia perchè, e non me ne volere, quando lei sarà adulta potrebbe sempre rivendicarne il diritto, sai, non sappiamo come vanno le cose della vita, e tu rimarresti un'altra volta fregata. Quindi tutelati, ma per te stessa !


 
Uhm... se si potesse.. farei così metà alla figlia e metà a lei.. e lui in mutande.. si può??? della serie o così o pomi..


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Uhm... se si potesse.. farei così metà alla figlia e metà a lei.. e lui in mutande.. si può??? della serie o così o pomi..


State facendo i conti senza l'oste...:mrgreen:

si rischia che quello si tiene tutto il malloppo e buonanotte, altro che zanzargli anche la parte sua...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

Sienne, sulla casa digli che lui ti ha già fatto tanto male...che non credi che non possa fartene perchè i fatti dicono il contrario e che se lui crede a quello che dice firmerà senza problemi...sarà il futuro il giudice di tutto.
Scusatemi l'Italiano, ma sono uscito con gli ex compagni di liceo d  abbiamo bevuto alquanto!!!


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2011)

Buongiorno a tutti, 

 Sto iniziando a rompere il silenzio … scrivendo qui, sto mettendo in ordine le idee e questa tempesta di sentimenti … ho bisogno di capire, cosa è che devo comprendere e richiedere per superare.


  Sono una persona di poche parole e molto riservata – anche se qui sto scrivendo … ma vivendo così lontana dall’Italia e avendo un cerchio di conoscenti che non parlano l’italiano, la possibilità di inciampare su qualcuno che potrebbe riconoscermi è molto scarsa … ciò mi dà sicurezza e la possibilità di sfogarmi e di ammettere cose che non pronuncerei mai … per vergogna. Mi mette molto a disagio il fatto che io abbia permesso a qualcuno di trattarmi in questo modo, di non aver avuto la forza di difendere me e mia figlia … sento, di dover perdonarmi per aver fallito come donna e mamma. Die perdonarmi, perché sono stata molto ingenua. 



  Ho preso contatto con un psichiatra, perché sto veramente molto male e le botte ricevute dalla vita, sono tante … mi fa paura di aver perso totalmente l’autostima … e come se fossi una cavia della vita … che si può usare e poi gettare quando non serve più … 


  Sento di aver bisogno di tanto affetto!!! 



  Si Daniele, hai ragione. Lui, infatti, comincia a capire che ho bisogno di tante sicurezze, tra qui anche quella economica. Li fa paura, perché pensa, che alla fine della fiera lo lasci. Gli ho assicurato che ce la sto mettendo tutta per salvare questa famiglia, ma questo sforzo non dipende solo da me. Ha acconsentito … si va dal notaio. 


sienne


----------



## sola (16 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che
> 
> per un tradito che ama il traditore non è la scelta più facile:
> non è una scelta
> ...



Sono d'accordo con lo scritto...


----------



## sola (16 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggendo queste frasi ..e stato come percorrere un  altra volta 
la strada del dolore...

mi dispiace per ciò che ti sta accadendo e spero che tu da questa esperienza,ne esca più forte di prima ...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Si Daniele, hai ragione. Lui, infatti, comincia a capire che ho bisogno di tante sicurezze, tra qui anche quella economica. Li fa paura, perché pensa, che alla fine della fiera lo lasci. Gli ho assicurato che ce la sto mettendo tutta per salvare questa famiglia, ma questo sforzo non dipende solo da me. Ha acconsentito … si va dal notaio.
> 
> 
> sienne


Vedi questa cosa come un primo passo suo verso di te dopo aver fatto la immane cazzata. Digli che non vuoi più sentirti abbandonata in un momento di bisogno come ha fatto lui, perchè una persona che sta accanto a noi nella vita non ci sta solo nel bene e fanculo al male.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti, oggi guardando negli occhi mia figlia (che forse ha gli occhi azzurri come i miei!! ) e mio figlio più grande... e sapendo di avere la salute quando il collega che mi lavora a fianco di pochi anni più grande di me non la ha, posso dirti che... non me ne frega più granchè se mia moglie ha perso la testa per uno per un pò di tempo. Non mi interessa granchè se se l'è trombata, lui no ntromberà mai meglio di me. Lei non potrà mai essere amata di più di quanto non lo abbia già fatto io. Sarebbe stato soltanto una brutta copia, u nerrore, un'illusione. Infatti lei ha scelto me. E' stato solo un brutto periodo. Può succedere, è successo a me a succederà a tanti altri, perchè così siamo fatti noi essere umani.



O cacchio, Kid, che bello leggerti così!!!!
Non so spiegarti il perchè, tutte robe femminili, ma mi hai fatto commuovere!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Sono italo-spagnola, figlia di operai e cresciuta all’estero … ho vissuto la depressione devastante di mio padre, il bigottismo incredibile della mia famiglia italiana … il razzismo dentro e fuori di casa, ho subito violenza quando neanche sapevo che esistessero certe cose … ecc. … mi sono ammalata di una malattia dalla quale non guarisco più a causa degli effetti collaterali di un trattamento … e ora questo …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posso dirti una cosa?
E' un atteggiamento che ti aiuterà, davvero.

Se soggiaci alle brutture della vita, ci perdi solo tu. 
Se riesci ad amarla nonostante tutto, anche solo per rabbia, per testardaggine, per non darla vinta a chi ti ha fatto del male anche solo per superficialità, se riesci ad amarla e  ad essere felice, avrai vinto, una vittoria così grande da potertene fregiare per sempre.

Questa rabbia fa bene. Questa determinazione furibonda ed incazzata fa bene.
Ma non chiudere il cuore per le delusioni. L'aridità di chi si protegge dal dolore rinunciando a tutto è peggio.

Un abbraccio, e un augurio di cuore... Arriverà la serenità!


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O cacchio, Kid, che bello leggerti così!!!!
> Non so spiegarti il perchè, tutte robe femminili, ma mi hai fatto commuovere!!!


Sono contento Nau....


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2011)

Buongiorno, 



grazie per le risposte  



Mi ritrovo sola in questo percorso di elaborazione … tante domande senza risposte … o meglio, risposte ricevute che però non mi soddisfano e non mi convincono … 



  Lui non vuole parlarne, mi ha detto, ch si sente troppo male … che non lo sopporta. Rispetto questo suo malessere … anche perché sta attraversando una “midlif-crisis” e vedo come sta cercando di riorganizzare la sua vita … ha iniziato nuovamente a fare ciclismo, s’impegna nelle faccende domestiche, s’impegna a seguire la figlia nel suo percorso … cioè vedo che reagisce positivamente a questa crisi. Forse tutta la storia è stata più devastante per lui che per me … 



  Lui è una persona che porta rancore … ma da quella sera, non mi ha mai più rinfacciato e colpevolizzato di qualcosa. Solo una volta mi ha detto, che a tradire per prima sono stata io … che ammalandomi (per mano mia) ho abbandonato la famiglia, ho abbandonato lui … In questo suo pensiero noto la ricerca di una giustificazione, di una spiegazione … ma noto anche la sua incapacità di affrontare una questione difficile e delicata … 



  Per com’è fatto lui, capisco il suo disagio … comprendo, che forse ha più difficoltà lui a perdonarsi che io. Vorrei tanto che lui si togliesse la maglia di penitenza … e che accettasse, la situazione: una situazione cambiata, perché siamo cambiati noi … lui vuole ritornare a quello che eravamo … per me non è possibile. Lo vedo con occhi diversi e lui lo nota … non gli do più quelle piccole attenzioni, perché mi concentro più su di me e su quello che voglio, rispettando i suoi spazi … 



  Superare sotto queste condizioni è veramente difficile … vorrei avere colpe, vorrei essere stata partecipe alla situazione che si è creata … lui mi ha tolto anche quest’aspetto, dicendomi, che il problema sta solo li: io non cero più … e che lui ora ha imparato la lezione.


  Credo, che quello che lo abbia ferito particolarmente è stato quando ho detto, che sono delusa soprattutto su chi ha scelto … e ciò mi fa capire meglio chi è lui veramente … tutto fumo e niente arrosto. Lo penso veramente, non è stata una frase buttata lì come sfogo … caspita, se non ce la avrei fatta, quella forse avrebbe occupato il mio posto … come compagna non me ne frega niente, affari suoi, ma come madre … che delusione … 

  sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2011)

Sienne, lui cerca ancora di giustificarsi, tu in quei casi devi solo dargli del patetico figlio di mignotta e basta, ma non con cattiveria, ma seriamente. Tornerà se stesso dopo un poco di sano disprezzo.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ............
> 
> 
> Per com’è fatto lui, capisco il suo disagio … comprendo, che forse ha più difficoltà lui a perdonarsi che io. *Vorrei tanto che lui si togliesse la maglia di penitenza … e che accettasse, la situazione: una situazione cambiata, perché siamo cambiati noi … lui vuole ritornare a quello che eravamo … per me non è possibile*. Lo vedo con occhi diversi e lui lo nota … non gli do più quelle piccole attenzioni, perché mi concentro più su di me e su quello che voglio, rispettando i suoi spazi …
> ...


sul primo grassetto: gliel'hai detto?
soprattutto: gli hai detto di togliersi la maglia del penitente?

sul secondo grassetto:
non indugiare su questi pensieri,
la possibilità di "mettersi alla pari", non per vendetta, ma per poter ricominciare su uno stesso piano, è subdola

sull'ultimo paragrafo:
se pensi di lui che "è tutto fumo..." sei sicura di voler continuare?
un tentativo di ricostruire su queste basi potrebbe risolversi in una perdita di tempo particolarmente dolorosa


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2011)

Ciao,


  @Daniele
  Per quello che ho capito, lui soffre proprio per quest’aspetto. Nel senso, non lo disprezzo, ma lui nota che non lo stimo più come prima ... lo accetto, mi sta bene, riesco a conviverci … e gli dimostro di volergli veramente molto bene … seriamente … e che sono pronta ad appoggiarlo … ma voglio la sincerità … il resto non mi interessa … sembra, che lui debba fare qualche giro in più per capire … 



Amoremio ha detto:


> sul primo grassetto: gliel'hai detto?
> soprattutto: gli hai detto di togliersi la maglia del penitente?
> 
> sul secondo grassetto:
> ...





  Si glielo ho detto più di una volta. E gli ho anche detto, che ho capito che gli dispiace molto …

  Sì, è subdolo … ma è brutto sentirsi tagliati fuori … cioè il mio ruolo in questa storia qual è? Glielo ho chiesto … e lui mi dice, che non centro nulla. Bella situazione … che base mi da, per ricostruire? Non capisco … veramente … 

  Una persona è un insieme di cose … lui ha molti aspetti che mi piacciono molto, m’intrigano … e riconosco perché mi sono innamorata … ma ora vedo pure che è debole, soggetto al suo mondo e avvolte non riesce a vedere oltre. Questo lo avevo notato … ma mai immaginato fino a quel punto! Soprattutto perché è una persona esigente … e con la figlia era sempre molto premuroso, diffidente a chi si avvicinava troppo, protettivo ecc. … e poi permette una cosa del genere? … Ma forse mi sbaglio fortemente … ed è vero, che non si accorgeva di niente ... 


sienne


----------



## Niko74 (27 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> @Daniele
> ...


Quanto ti capisco io invece 
Pure mia moglie mi ha detto le stesse identiche parole....:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco io invece
> Pure mia moglie mi ha detto le stesse identiche parole....:unhappy:


Ciao,

 Brutto essere cornuti ed esclusi …  :unhappy:


  Forse lo fanno per sensi di colpa … ma non si rendono conto che così facendo ci tolgono quel poco di autostima che ci è rimasto … almeno così è da me … 

  Ti invito virtualmente a bere un caffe … 


sienne


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2011)

Ciao ...


Anche se sempre tradimento è … avrei preferito il tradimento di sesso, sarebbe stato più comprensibile per la situazione che stavamo vivendo. Invece è stato un tradimento d’affetto … con progetti e sogni per un futuro. :unhappy:



  Comunque, fino a qui riesco a capire, che non ha saputo affrontare e risolvere una situazione difficile … che si è innamorato di un’altra persona … che gli avvenimenti si sono sovrapposti e complicati a tal punto che è diventato vittima di se stesso. OK, ci sta, che ci s’innamora di un’altra persona … veramente, ci sta. 



  Ma perché allora non mi ha lasciato una volta scoperto il tradimento? 



Non ho fatto scenate, non ho insultato, non ho supplicato, non ho ricattato … l’unica cosa che ho fatto è stata … cadere per un attimo in silenzio. Ero molto lucida … ho subito capito, che dovevo proseguire da sola. Mi sono seduta e gli ho detto … dovremmo abituarci a vivere in una famiglia allargata, perché sono giovane e viva e non starò a piangere. Tu ora prendi le tue cose e te ne vai … domani ne riparleremo e discuteremo i dettagli. Non ho aggiunto altro. Tutto qua. In un attimo avevo capito e accettato che il nostro amore non era grande o forte abbastanza da affrontare e superare quello che ci era accaduto. Può sembrare strano … ma quando si affronta una lotta per la sopravvivenza, tutto ciò è banale … ringraziavo soltanto il destino, di avermi dato ancora del tempo. 
  Ero pronta … pronta come non mai, per affrontare tutto da sola. Ma mi ha preso in contro piede … non mi aspettavo ciò che è accaduto dopo. Lo conoscevo come una persona leale, come chi si assume le conseguenze delle sue decisioni … invece … non sopportavo quello che si stava presentando … un uomo distrutto che supplicava il perdono e il poter rimanere. Non ho mai visto una disperazione tale … in quel momento ho deciso di porre fine a quella sofferenza, in quel momento ho visto un uomo nudo. Anche se non avevo capito di che cosa era nudo e disperato. Gli ho detto … ok, basta … basta … ce la faremo. L’unica cosa che lui poi mi disse … permettimi, di starti vicina … Glielo ho concesso. Ma non in tutti i sensi. Ho chiesto se avesse preso delle precauzioni … non gli aveva preso … allora ho voluto che si facesse controllare e bisogna aspettare minimo tre mesi … Può sembrare eccessivo, ma se ti ammali per la probabilità di meno dell’un percento per un effetto collaterale … be, non escludi più niente … 



  Che cosa è successo a quest’uomo? Chi ho di fronte? Fa promesse all’altra che non mantiene …  È cambiato … non è più la stessa persona. La sera torna a casa dal lavoro … con me è gentile e mi chiama “Schatz” (tesoro) … chiacchiera con la figlia … mangia … guarda un po’ di sport … poi va a dormire. Oppure mi racconta come ha trascorso la giornata … e parla di se … solo di se. Il fine settimana fa ciclismo per via della forma … dice, che deve perdere la pancia. Che è depresso l’ho capito … ma vivere così non ha senso … è vero che ho detto “ce la faremo” … ma sto facendo tutto io … lui è solo concentrato su se stesso … poi non parliamo della vita sessuale … è rara e piatta … 
  Non so come affrontarlo … mi sembra che stia sul filo del rasoio … che da un momento all’altro mi crolla … ma cosa gli è successo?


  Secondo me:
  1.       Depresso … e basta … 
  2.       Depresso perché si è pentito della scelta che ha fatto … e non può più tornare in dietro
3. ???

sienne ... che gira come una trottola ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Brutto essere cornuti ed esclusi …  :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Eh eh, io sono un caffe/dipendente 
Quindi considera virtualmente accettato l'invito :up:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Aprile 2011)

Leggendo la tua storia è piuttosto simile alla mia, a parte il fatto che io da mia moglie non ho avuto nessuna implorazione di restare, o richiesta di perdono....è solamente qui fisicamente e basta :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



Niko74 ha detto:


> Leggendo la tua storia è piuttosto simile alla mia, a parte il fatto che io da mia moglie non ho avuto nessuna implorazione di restare, o richiesta di perdono....è solamente qui fisicamente e basta :unhappy:


 Non immagini, quanto ti capisco … e come capisco perché tu le dai del tempo … 



  Sai cosa suppongo … e non ho quasi neanche il coraggio di scriverlo … 
  che lui sia caduto in depressione, perché ha rinunciato … e perché forse non ha sopportato l’idea che anch’io potessi rifarmi una vita … e ciò include un patrigno per nostra figlia. Quando ho pronunciato “famiglia allargata” e che io sono “viva” ha cambiato colore ed espressione. Conoscendolo … non lo avrebbe sopportato un altro uomo in casa a canto a nostra figlia … ripensandoci, ho usato delle parole sbagliate … ma nel momento non ho pensato più di tanto, per me era una situazione chiara … 
  Ora, io non sono disposta a vivere così … gli do sicuramente del tempo … ma alla fine un cambiamento ci deve essere … caspita sono viva e ho voglia di vivere … sono pure disposta a metterci una pietra sopra … ma caspita, così non va!!!  C’è qualcosa che non quadra!!! 



  Che sputi il rospo … o che vada a curarsi la depressione … 



  Ma purtroppo mi devo armare di pazienza … lo so, a chi lo dico … :mrgreen:

  sienne


----------



## Niko74 (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che siamo proprio nella stessa barca 
Di pazienza ne ho...certo non pensavo di averne cosi tanta


----------



## elena (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> 
> Anche se sempre tradimento è … avrei preferito il tradimento di sesso, sarebbe stato più comprensibile per la situazione che stavamo vivendo. Invece è stato un tradimento d’affetto … con progetti e sogni per un futuro. :unhappy:
> ...


Ma dov'è Amoremio? 
C'è bisogno di lei qui...


----------



## elena (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti …
> 
> 
> Sono nuova nel forum e per me è arrivata l’ora di rompere il silenzio …
> ...


Ho riletto il primo post del 3d.
Lui ha fatto già qualcosa per te, Sienne.
Ti ha voluta sposare.
Non mi pare un particolare trascurabile.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ho riletto il primo post del 3d.
> Lui ha fatto già qualcosa per te, Sienne.
> Ti ha voluta sposare.
> Non mi pare un particolare trascurabile.


Ciao, 


  È vero, ci siamo sposati … 



  Sai, prima di ammalarmi se ne parlava per dei motivi pratici, riguardanti il cognome e la nazionalità per nostra figlia. Nostra figlia faceva sport competitivo ed era campionessa nazionale nella sua disciplina … ma era una straniera, doveva prendere la nazionalità del paese. Poi per il cognome … voleva darle il suo cognome, per facilitarle la vita sociale e più in là quella lavorativa … 



  Inoltre, può anche essere, che mi ha sposata per convincere se stesso … che lui fosse sincero, non lo metto in dubbio … ma metto in dubbio, la sua sincerità verso se stesso. Credo che volesse cancellare quello che ha fatto, perché prevaleva la vergogna … voleva rimettere le cose a posto … io in quel momento ci ho creduto, ho pensato che fosse molto sincero … 



  Non so cosa pensare … perché uno non si comporta così, se nella coppia sta bene … 

  sienne


----------



## elena (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> È vero, ci siamo sposati …
> ...


ciao sienne, 
guarda...non c'è nessuno meglio di te che possa dire perché ti ha voluto sposare
ma può averlo fatto anche in risarcimento del male che ti ha fatto
e rimettere le cose a posto nei tuoi confronti in questo senso
ci hai mai pensato?


curiosità, per capire meglio, se vuoi rispondere...hai scritto che tua figlia era straniera...lo era anche tuo marito?


----------



## elena (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensare … perché uno non si comporta così, se nella coppia sta bene …
> 
> sienne


Ma tu come stai nella coppia?

TU come stai?


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ciao sienne,
> guarda...non c'è nessuno meglio di te che possa dire perché ti ha voluto sposare
> ma può averlo fatto anche in risarcimento del male che ti ha fatto
> e rimettere le cose a posto nei tuoi confronti in questo senso
> ...


Ciao, 

 Si, può essere così … 



  E può anche essere che stia passando solo una crisi personale … o che si sia disilluso … 


  È solo che, essendo esclusa … i grilli in testa mi vengono … soprattutto perché non mi ha dato né tempo né veramente dell’aiuto a superare la botta. Non l’ha sopportato. Si può ignorare per molto tempo, ma alla fine bisogna affrontare. Devo affrontare, perché ci sono delle incongruenze … il mio interiore si ribella … c’è qualcosa che non va … 



  Sai, prima che mi ammalassi, eravamo molto complici, molto innamorati, si parlava molto, si litigava e si faceva la pace … c’era molta passione. Ora, è il puro contrario … siamo distanti, anche se mi parla di sé, mi aiuta nelle faccende domestiche ecc. è distante un miglio. Prima mi saltava addosso, ogni momento che poteva, ora … me lo chiede … come si fa? :unhappy:


  Come sto io in questo rapporto? 
  Lo vivo male. Non mi piace che non si possa più parlare apertamente … lui si alza e se ne va. Per superare e per andare avanti, ho bisogno di capire cos sta accadendo, ho bisogno delle conferme … delle risposte … della complicità … della passione. 
  Se devo credere che sia stato solo una coda di paglia, allora me lo deve dimostrare … invece sono io a coccolare … a fare massaggi … ad ascoltare … 



  Qualunque cosa sia … alla fine verrà a galla … perché vivere così, non è possibile ... 



sienne



  PS: No io sono italo-spagnola e vivo all’estero. Quando non eravamo sposati, nostra figlia aveva il mio cognome e la mia nazionalità. In questo paese il figlio che nasce non prende automaticamente la nazionalità del padre …


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Si, può essere così …
> 
> ...



Sienne, ti sono vicina, so quanto si stia male per amore.

Io so una cosa, confermata da chi ne sa più di me (psicologi, consulenti di coppia) e cioè che se un uomo è veramente innamorato di un'altra, non c'è niente che lo faccia trattenere, va via di casa. Vuole quell'altra perchè nella sua mente c'è solo quell'altra e ci va a vivere insieme.
A me non sembra il caso di tuo marito, nè al momento del fatto (cioè a "caldo") nè tantomeno ora, dopo due anni.
Sarà mica oppresso dal senso di colpa e quindi dalla depressione?
Il suo comportamento distaccato e non più complice come prima può essere causato dal questo stato emotivo. Cosa risponde quando gli chiedi spiegazioni? 
Gli hai fatto la domanda terribile, che mai nessuna vorrebbe fare: "sei triste perchè pensi ancora a lei?"  Ma a pensarci bene, la risposta è obbligata...
Io non credo comunque che lui sia  diverso per questo motivo. Ripeto, sono passati ben due anni, non sono pochi, e poi un uomo dimentica prima di una donna che è molto più sentimentale e romantica. L'uomo è più pratico, più concreto, anche nelle decisioni da prendere: secondo me, se ne sarebbe andato via se avesse voluto. L'uomo è più egoista, non si sarebbe sacrificato, tanto più che al tempo non c'era neanche un matrimonio, quindi neanche i "fastidi" burocratici dati dalla legalità.       

Riflettici un po' sopra. Ti abbraccio


----------



## elena (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, ti sono vicina, so quanto si stia male per amore.
> 
> Io so una cosa, confermata da chi ne sa più di me (psicologi, consulenti di coppia) e cioè che se un uomo è veramente innamorato di un'altra, non c'è niente che lo faccia trattenere, va via di casa. Vuole quell'altra perchè nella sua mente c'è solo quell'altra e ci va a vivere insieme.
> A me non sembra il caso di tuo marito, nè al momento del fatto (cioè a "caldo") nè tantomeno ora, dopo due anni.
> ...


...però al tempo c'era una figlia di dieci anni...


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2011)

Ciao, 



@Diletta; elena


Grazie Diletta … non immagini quanto mi hanno sollevato le tue parole … ma solo per un momento … perché come dice elena … c’era una figlia … 



  Ho l’autostima talmente a terra, che forse non vedo più la foresta con tanti alberi che ci sono. Quelle parole “tu sei la donna che ho sempre cercato” … mi hanno completamento scombussolato. Perché lui non è il tipo di dire quelle cose … a me non le ha mai dette. Sai leggendo nel forum, cioè quando ti capita di leggere, che ufficialmente la storia tra due amanti è “squallido sesso”, ma invece la realtà è ben un altra … mi chiedo, se è così anche per il mio compagno. Perché se lo fosse … non ci sono problemi, se ne può andare senza rancori … significa solamente che la nostra storia è finita e la vorrei tenere nel ricordo così com’è stata: un treno a vapore che ha dato il massimo … un bel viaggio. Gli voglio talmente bene, che non ho nessun problema a lasciarlo libero … l’ultima cosa che vorrei, è essere delle catene … e non vorrei sentirmi dire un giorno, io per te ho rinunciato … 



  Quella frase d’obbligo, l’ho posta tempo fa … lui mi rispose, che non aveva bisogno di scegliere, che per lui era chiaro, dov’era il suo posto … una risposta, che oggi riconosco, si può interpretare in tanti modi … nel momento non me ne resi conto … 



  Forse sto anche così a terra con la mia autostima perché l’altra settimana ho visto lei. Fino a quel giorno non ho mai fatto un confronto. Non mi era passato proprio per la mente. Ma nel vedere una bella, giovane e sana ragazza con tutto un futuro da vanti … mi ha fatto sentire male. Mi sono chiesta, io cosa ho da dare … come ha potuto scegliere me … sembra ridicolo, lo so … ma è una sensazione forte. :unhappy:


  Perciò, è forse soprattutto per la figlia che ha preso quella scelta … per la quale lui farebbe di tutto … è un amore molto forte e intenso ed hanno un rapporto molto complice … non è da sottovalutare l’amore che può provare un padre … per il quale è pronto a sacrificare tutto … 



  Se si vuole parlare di Marte e di Venere … allora io Venere ho una sensazione che c’è qualcosa che non va … e sento che in un modo o nell’altro centro io … 



  La domanda che gli porrò oggi sarà semplice … qual è la fonte del tuo malessere … 

  sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, ti sono vicina, so quanto si stia male per amore.
> 
> Io so una cosa, confermata da chi ne sa più di me (psicologi, consulenti di coppia) e cioè che se un uomo è veramente innamorato di un'altra, non c'è niente che lo faccia trattenere, va via di casa. Vuole quell'altra perchè nella sua mente c'è solo quell'altra e ci va a vivere insieme.
> A me non sembra il caso di tuo marito, nè al momento del fatto (cioè a "caldo") nè tantomeno ora, dopo due anni.
> ...


Magari sarebbe andato via se gli conveniva...no?
Magari un uomo opera quell'analisi economica a 360 gradi: Costi vs benefici
( e non parlo solo di denaro)....
Sono vissuto in una galera in una sorta di Cuba di matrimonio...arriva lei e mi fornisce la possibilità di andare a Maiemi...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuu...piatto ricco mi ci ficco no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lasciarlo respirare no?
Tirarsi un po' in disparte no?
Senti Sienne...sul ben altro...ascoltami, ogni storia è un pianeta a sè, capisco che vogliamo standardizzare tutto, ma non è così, insomma quello dove è andato lui, è un pianeta dove tu non ci sei mai stata, e non ci potrai mai andare....lascia perdere...pensa sempre piuttosto a quello che REALMENTE vivi con lui ok?


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lasciarlo respirare no?
> Tirarsi un po' in disparte no?
> Senti Sienne...sul ben altro...ascoltami, ogni storia è un pianeta a sè, capisco che vogliamo standardizzare tutto, ma non è così, insomma quello dove è andato lui, è un pianeta dove tu non ci sei mai stata, e non ci potrai mai andare....lascia perdere...pensa sempre piuttosto a quello che REALMENTE vivi con lui ok?


Ciao, 


  Sai Conte … di tempo da respirare ne ho dato … un anno e passa … 


  Ho sbagliato tutto … ho permesso che dopo qualche mese dal fatto, la situazione si rovesciasse … tutto iniziò ad aggirarsi solo in torno a lui e sui suoi bisogni … perché stava depresso. 



  Sai conte … su quel pianeta, dove è stato lui, non m’interessa andare o conoscerlo … mi ha fatto leggere le loro lettere elettroniche … e oltre a quella frase, il resto era banale e superficiale … Se è quello che vuole o cerca, nessuno glielo impedisce … 
  Quello che m’interessa sapere è, se influisce sul nostro presente … se sta male perché rimpiange qualcosa. Da donna (grazie Diletta … perché è così, sono una donna) percepisco qualcosa … qualcosa che sta tra noi … forse è solo depressione e allora riceverà tutto lo spazio di qui ha bisogno. Se invece è la storia … se ne deve andare. È molto semplice … 

  In tutti i modi glielo ho chiesto … e la risposta è stata … che non lo sa, che sta male e basta. A quel punto gli ho detto, che deve scoprire cosa è o chiedere dell’aiuto professionale … perché per chi li sta accanto, è insopportabile e la cosa va avanti da troppo tempo … Non ne vuole sapere niente … A quel punto mi sono arrabbiata! Il solito egoista e egocentrico, cavolo … il mondo non ruota solo intorno a lui! :incazzato:




Non so veramente che fare ... 



sienne


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

Oddiooo 
1 anno e mezzo che vivi con il "vegetale"???? Non ti offendere ne ho una pure io di la che dorme sul divano 

Io sono praticamente 2 mesi e già mi pare un'eternità.....devo armarmi di pazienza


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddiooo
> 1 anno e mezzo che vivi con il "vegetale"???? Non ti offendere ne ho una pure io di la che dorme sul divano
> 
> Io sono praticamente 2 mesi e già mi pare un'eternità.....devo armarmi di pazienza


Sai una cosa?
Dato che mi è capitata?
Lasciala là.
Un brutto giorno ( o bel giorno) ti svegli, la guardi, e senti dentro di te che per te è diventata un'estranea: non te ne frega una cippa di minchia di lei.
Paradossalmente e qui lo dico, non so come avrei reagito alla sua malattia, se fossi stato perso e innamorato di lei.
Invece il distacco emotivo, mi impose una sola questione: 
Cosa faccio se lei muore.

Se lei sta bene sul divano...chi sei tu per andare a disturbarla?

Cazzo ma non avete mai capito che non è la presenza fisica dell'altro a limitarci o condizionarci, ma solo quella interiore?

Pensateci:
Quando l'amore passa o finisce, abbiamo finalmente uno sguardo obiettivo verso quella persona...

Noi avevamo creduto che fosse un essere fantastico: in realtà ci troviamo davanti un comunissimo mortale.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Dato che mi è capitata?
> Lasciala là.
> Un brutto giorno ( o bel giorno) ti svegli, la guardi, e senti dentro di te che per te è diventata un'estranea: non te ne frega una cippa di minchia di lei.
> ...


 Ciao,


  è vero, che non lo vedo più con gli stessi occhi di prima … 



  ma una situazione anomala si è normalizzata, perché nessuno dei due ha reagito. Lui l’ha ammesso di stare male … e questo malessere lo fa vivere di riflesso a chi gli sta accanto. 
  È questo suo non volere reagire che mi fa sospettare di tutte le cose già espresse in precedenza … perché probabilmente conosce le ragioni … e probabilmente dovrebbe cambiare troppe cose e preferisce la rassegnazione.


  Di pazienza ne ho tanta, veramente … ma mi sto stufando … e solo che non so come proseguire … 



  sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddiooo
> 1 anno e mezzo che vivi con il "vegetale"???? Non ti offendere ne ho una pure io di la che dorme sul divano
> 
> Io sono praticamente 2 mesi e già mi pare un'eternità.....devo armarmi di pazienza


 Ciao, 



Eh si Niko, non ci vuole niente e il tempo passa velocemente … secondo me, ho sbagliato a dargli tutto questo tempo … poi non so neanche per che cosa … 


  Quando non sai che cosa c’è nell’aria, non sai come agire … 



  Ho aperto questo thread perché era arrivato per me il momento di smaltire, di capire e di superare ... e di rompere il silenzio. Ho capito che questo viaggio non lo posso intraprendere da sola … per ricominciare bisogna essere in due. 



  Mi sa tanto, che è l’inizio della fine … ieri glielo ho detto … e ho detto, che se vuole salvare qualcosa si deve dare una mossa, perché io ora vado avanti per i fatti miei … 



  Non so se faccio bene … ma bisogna pure cercare di smuovere una tale situazione … 



  sienne


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Hai fatto bene Sienne e se fossi in te gli spiegherei che tutti i traditori vogliono metterci una pietra sopra, ma per comodità loro, che il dimenticare per il traditore è un piacere, ma non sono loro le vittime della azione. Che adesso lui deve dimostrare davvero di amarti mettendosi in gioco, oppure tu prenderai le dovute conseguenze sull'evidente amore che lui non prova per te...dovrebbe funzionare sai? Perchè onestamente nel tuo caso ci vedo da un lato una vooglia di rimediare, ma anche vergogna che porta a voler metterci una pietra sopra. Ah, puoi anche dirgli che hai scoperto che il tempo non lava via un tradimento insoluto per un tradito, quindi di non sperare in questo.:up:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per quel che può velere,
io credo di sì
credo tu faccia bene
a seguire le sensazioni che hai 
come hai fatto bene prima ad offrirgli il porto sicuro

non ci sono strade tracciate in questo tipo di viaggio

se le sensazioni che quest'uomo ti dà ora sono come quelle che descrivi negli ultimi post
che sia perchè vi siete "allontanati" 
o perchè lui sta scivolando in una depressione
il tuo inconscio ti dice che è necessaria una scossa
quanto forte
e con quale finalizzazione
sarà sempre quel qualcosa dentro di te che lo dirà


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma dov'è Amoremio?
> C'è bisogno di lei qui...


esaggggggerata!

però in effetti qualcosa da dire ce l'ho



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> 
> Anche se sempre tradimento è … avrei preferito il tradimento di sesso, sarebbe stato più comprensibile per la situazione che stavamo vivendo. Invece è stato un tradimento d’affetto … con progetti e sogni per un futuro. :unhappy:
> ...


 
cosa gli è successo lo puoi capire tu meglio di me
ma ti descrivo un possibile scenario

un uomo di mezza età,
leale, con una compagna che ama riamato e una figlia che adora
probabilmente con un lavoro che lo soddisfa
sente di aver realizzato i suoi obiettivi

in questo suo sentire di tanto in tanto si insinua un maligno pensiero
su quali altri traguardi gli si possano prefigurare
di norma lo accantona razionalmente
ma quel pensiero è lì, nel sottoscala della sua coscienza
e talvolta la fatica del quotidiano gli affila i denti

qualche conoscente coetaneo muore improvvisamente
la sua compagna si ammala
i traguardi raggiunti gli sembrano in equilibrio precario
malattia e morte non sono più prospettive lontane ed aliene
qualche filamento di depressione si insinua nelle sue vertebre
ma lui non può cedere: ha una figlia da crescere e una compagna che ha bisogno di lui

tra le persone con cui entra in contatto ci sono molte donne
diverse mandano segnali di attenzione
se ne lascia lusingare in segreto: lui non è quel tipo di persona, ma è umano che faccia piacere
una di queste però fa un po' più breccia
che sia perchè è più bella
o perchè più spavalda
o altro non ha importanza

quell'attenzione costante lo fa sentire meglio
più giovane, meno stanco
lo galvanizza
titilla il suo animo e non solo

si dice che non c'è niente di male
è solo un gioco che lo fa star bene

ma il gioco lo prende
in certi momenti vorrebbe tirarsi indietro ma non ce la fa
un po' di egoismo 
e un po' di orror vacui
farfalle nello stomaco
e "berrò l'amaro calice fino in fondo"
la malsana coerenza di chi si dice, da un lato, "se son stato così bastardo devo assumermene la responsabilità fino in fondo"
e, dall'altro, "non è da me trombare con la prima che capita, quindi quel che provo sarà amore, deve esserlo"

ci si infila con tutte le scarpe

ma ...
a un certo punto si sveglia

sente di aver fatto un casino
si sente un verme
i sensi di colpa lo mordono
si sente infame nei confronti della compagna
ma scorretto anche nei confronti dell'altra
cui ha detto parole che ora sa sbagliate, fondate sul nulla
forse ha anche un po' paura che l'altra possa vendicarsi, rivelare tutto alla compagna, farla soffrire

si avvita in un loop di paure
non sa gestire tanto bene diversi livelli di sotterfugio
lui, quello leale, non l'ha mai fatto
ci prova maldestramente
viene scoperto
il suo obbiettivo è avere un'altra opportunità con la compagna
è lei che vuole
ce la fa

ma non dimentica quel che è stato
quel che ha fatto
quel che ha rischiato di perdere
quanto ha deluso sè stesso

e tutto questo nutre quei filamenti di depressione che erano lì da prima,
latenti e negati


anche questa è una possibilità


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esaggggggerata!
> 
> però in effetti qualcosa da dire ce l'ho
> 
> ...




E' a mio parere uno scenario più che possibile. 
Ti faccio i miei complimenti.
:up::up:


----------

